# NEW ZEALAND 2011 - IRB Rugby World Cup



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

Joop20 said:


> How about an update on the construction works?


Here are some from the NZ forum. 

Eden Park Auckland





New Stand at Eden Park Auckland From Kiwi-Si 









New Stand at AMI Stadium Christchurch From Darkhorse (scroll to the right)









Forsyth Barr Stadium Dunedin From Ugly Bob


----------



## gho (Oct 9, 2007)

Good to see the progress, are they all on schedule?


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ Yep, I believe Eden Park and AMI Stadium are actually ahead of schedule. As you can see though, they've only just started building the Forsyth Barr Stadium in Dunedin. It's aimed to be completed before the 2011 Rugby World Cup, but if not then the old Carisbrook Stadium will be used instead.


----------



## KiwiBrit (Feb 7, 2006)

Spot on piles. Lancaster Park (AMI) will be completed around January 2010, in time for the Super 14 season. I was there for a Canterbury game on Friday night and the new Deans stand is looking good.


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

It would be a right shame if Forsyth Barr isn't finished before the WC. Carisbrook is fine but Dunedin deserves a nice shiny stadium for this event


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

spotila said:


> It would be a right shame if Forsyth Barr isn't finished before the WC. Carisbrook is fine but Dunedin deserves a nice shiny stadium for this event


They are moving at an alarming rate with this stadium. Ugly Bob posted these on the NZ forums last week - 






















































And KayZed7 took these recent ones of Eden Park - 












































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

WOW ... no monkeying around


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

So this is what the main stadiums will look like come the Rugby World Cup (borrowed from Kiwiscrapers). If I get the chance I'll add the rest. 

Eden Park (Auckland) Capacity - 50,000 (60,000 World Cup)



















AMI Stadium (Christchurch) Capacity - 42,000 (45,000 World Cup)



















Westpac Trust Stadium (Wellington) Capacity 35,000 (40,000 World Cup)



















North Harbour Stadium (Auckland) Capacity 30,000 (35,000 World Cup)



















Rotorua Stadium (Rotorua) Capacity - 34,000










Waikato Stadium (Hamilton) Capacity - 30,800



















Forsyth Barr Stadium (Dunedin) Capacity 30,500



















Yarrow Stadium (New Plymouth) Capcity 25,500


----------



## gho (Oct 9, 2007)

I find it amazing how large some of these stadiums are considering how small the townships they are located in are. Rotorua has a pop of 55k and a stadium that can seat 34k. I guess its possible because NZ is such a small country and you can drive everywhere, unlike australia.


----------



## Ironmanfood (Apr 23, 2008)

^^

A lot of the stadiums that are large compared to how small the townships are, are because the stadium is based around a large natural ampitheatre.

Rotorua has modest grandstand on one side, and the other 3/4s of the ground is an enormous grass embankment which has been concreted over and terraced in some parts. This is also the case for Whangarei and it used to also be the case for New Plymouth. Although New Plymouth has built a matching grandstand on both touchlines but one of them has the natural embankment as it's foundations.


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

and McLean Park (Napier) Capacity 22,000


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

How is the cake tin expanding ????


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ That's a good question and one I've never had an answer for. I've always heard they can fit 40,000 with extra seating but to my knowledge they have yet to do this. 

I'd imagine they could put some temp seating nearer the sidelines but surely they couldn't accomadate 5,000 extra seats there?


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Is the ASB Stand at Eden Park going to be "finished"? It bugs me that it's not symmetrical at the moment! :lol:


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

CharlieP said:


> Is the ASB Stand at Eden Park going to be "finished"? It bugs me that it's not symmetrical at the moment! :lol:


Sort of. They are extending the lower portion of the stand but it will be uncovered.


----------



## peterjames007 (Nov 28, 2009)

Check out this fantastic stadium proposal for st. petersburg, by a young German firm called we do architecture.

Check out their webpage for more details: www.we-do-architecture.com



















http://www.architizer.com/mediadata/projects/452009/project-gallery/ab638146.jpg


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ First of all noob, wrong thread!
Second of all, it's a terrible idea for a stadium. Does St Petersburg even need another stadium? It's a horrible design "we do architecture" does terrible architecture, someone must have been drunk or smoking something when they drew up that design.
So we got one sort of J shaped stand 3 levels and 3 cutout stands? or is this just to show the outside of the stadium and it will be fully wrapped around? I think not based on those pictures, there appears to be some sort of structure on the open stands that aren't part of the main roof, perhaps inhabited?

All in all, a terrible looking stadium.

Now go back to talking about the NEW ZEALAND 2011 Rugby WC!


----------



## darkhorse09 (Jul 16, 2009)

piles said:


> ^^ That's a good question and one I've never had an answer for. I've always heard they can fit 40,000 with extra seating but to my knowledge they have yet to do this.
> 
> I'd imagine they could put some temp seating nearer the sidelines but surely they couldn't accomadate 5,000 extra seats there?


The caketin can accomodate 40,000 with temp seating around the lower seating bowl. Its a shame it cannot add a second tier bowl. The foundation can only take 40,000. When originally planned there was suggestions to build the cake tin to hold 50,000 but the lesser option was taken.


----------



## darkhorse09 (Jul 16, 2009)

peterjames007 said:


> Check out this fantastic stadium proposal for st. petersburg, by a young German firm called we do architecture.
> 
> Check out their webpage for more details: www.we-do-architecture.com
> 
> ...


That is an old design thrown out ages ago. They are going with a far better one with retractable roof.


----------



## Pimpmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

eden park
Cranes building the new South Stand. from wikipedia


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

*FREE bus & train rides for RWC ticketholders*​NZ HERALD
12:15 PM Wednesday May 19, 2010

Rugby World Cup 2011 ticketholders in Auckland will get free rides on public transport to and from matches. Auckland RWC 2011 transport director Bruce Barnard said the move was to save ticketholders the time it would take to buy bus and train tickets. "This in turn means faster movement to and from matches which is the name of our game," Mr Barnard said. The free rides will be available in Auckland three hours before and after matches.

Auckland Regional Transport Authority chairman Rabin Rabindran said getting people out of their cars and on to public transport was the best way to move large crowds and keep traffic flowing smoothly. Tournament services general manager Nigel Cass said the offer of free public transport would "really impress our overseas visitors". Organisers said free public transport had played a critical part in the success of other major events worldwide.


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

JohanSA said:


> Oky Im going to sound bitter but I cant believe those stadia are hosting a RWC final and Semifinals. They are kinda pathetic . New Zealand could have provided atleast one spectacular stadium to host the final? There must be need for that in the country? Isnt rugby by far your number one sport? Something like Cape Town stadium but around 60 000 seater?


New Zealand Population = 4.2million
Sydney Population = 4.2million.

Given that the whole country is only the size of essentially one major city, I think the number and quality of venues on show for this event is quite high.

The new indoor venue in Dunedin qualifies as their version of Cape Town's Green Point Stadium. 

While not new venues, I think the upgrades to Eden Park and Christchurch are impressive. Stadium NZ would have been fantastic though I doubt would sell out on any regular occasion.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

^^ I think that it is easy to forget that our cities have very small populations when you consider their urban area and skylines .... to put it into perspective:

*Port Elizabeth* (South Africa) has the same population as *Auckland*:










*Rustenburg* (South Africa) is BIGGER in population than both *Wellington* and *Christchurch* ... hard to believe I know:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Rugby is part and parcel of this country's genetic makeup, enjoy


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

And don't forget our fantastic nightlife


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

^^ :lol: That's fab, looks more sophisticated than it is today


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

*[INTEGRATED TICKETING] IN TIME FOR THE RWC 2011*

Aucklanders are promised an electronic ticket for buses, trains and ferries in time for the 2011 Rugby World Cup, under an $87 million contract signed yesterday. After years of waiting, passengers can expect a ticket evolved from the successful Octopus system, which handles about 11 million trips every day around Hong Kong - where it was introduced in 1997 as the world's first "contact-less" transport smart card. Octopus, a consortium of Hong Kong transport operators, has been subcontracted by French electronics giant Thales to supply a central clearing house for an Auckland smart card and ultimately tickets to be developed in other cities by the national Transport Agency. A deal signed yesterday between Thales and the Auckland Regional Transport Authority after two years of negotiations is for $47 million of capital work and for $4 million of operating costs for each of the first 10 years of the proposed new system. Auckland Regional Council chairman Mike Lee said the contract round had not been easy, but integrated ticking was "the fundamental piece of the jigsaw puzzle that will put Auckland's public transport system together". Mr Rabindran said there would be no need for passengers to carry cash or wallets or purses full of different tickets for different operators, and there was potential for fare discounts compared with cash purchases. Boarding times would be faster with a "tag on-tag off" system. Passengers may come to regard it as a "beep on-beep off" system, according to a sound recognised by millions of Hong Kong residents and their visitors as they start and complete their trips. Buses will be equipped with "contact-less" sensors, but railway stations and ferry terminals will have consoles for passengers to wave their cards past. Octopus International Projects representative Brian Chambers said his company would ensure its New Zealand clearing house was on the international technological forefront.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

[TRAMS] TO REAPPEAR ON AUCKLAND STREETS FOR RWC 2011










*Trams are being prepared for a comeback on Auckland's waterfront, in time for next year's Rugby World Cup. More than 50 years since trams disappeared from city streets, the Auckland Regional Council has approved the first stage of a proposal which could ultimately be part of the region's wider public transport network. The initial stage will focus on the Tank Farm redevelopment by ARC group subsidiary Sea+City, which will receive $6.3 million to $7.4 million from Auckland Regional Holdings to develop a 1.5km tram circuit by July next year. Future developments, such as an extension to Britomart across a future Viaduct Harbour bridge, will be left to the new Super City council. Sea+City expects to initially use two heritage trams from the Museum of Transport and Technology (Motat), although the regional council is also discussing with Victorian state government officials a possible long-term loan of some Melbourne trams as the service grows. It wants Sea+City to work with Motat on the technical aspects of tramway construction and management, in view of the museum's expertise in running its own 1.9km tram circuit at Western Springs which attracts about 200,000 passengers a year. The waterfront trams - travelling clockwise between Jellicoe, Halsey, Gaunt and Beaumont Sts - are likely to be converted to battery-powered drives to avoid a need for overhead powerlines which could hamper trucks carrying boats with masts. A regional council report also pointed to potential opposition to overhead lines from the bulk liquid fuels industry, which will remain at Wynyard Wharf for a few more years and which could be concerned at the possibility of electrical arcing in the event of traffic accidents. Sea+City chief executive John Dalzell said the trams would be charged overnight at sidings at the western end of Jellicoe St, although they would gain some recharging during daily operations through harnessing some of their own momentum. Mr Dalzell said Jellicoe St was already being dug up to make it a pedestrian-oriented boulevard, so tram tracks would be laid as part of that project. He acknowledged the timetable would be tight for introducing the trams by next winter, but said Sea+City was geared up for action as it had already begun $275 million of re-development for Wynyard Quarter. Regional council chairman Mike Lee said the sidings would be in buildings next to the proposed Silo Park, which was being designed to attract people to the far end of Jellicoe St. He called the removal of trams from the streets in 1956 a "terrible mistake" which he hoped could be rectified and said he was pleased by Sea+City's enthusiasm for the project. The focus would be on carrying visitors around Wynyard Quarter in heritage trams but he expected that as the area became more developed with businesses and apartments, demand would grow for modern light rail vehicles to cater for commuters.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

*The sale of Rugby World Cup tickets soar*​NZ HERALD
9:00 AM Thursday Jun 3, 2010

Rugby World Cup organisers are stunned by the interest in attending pool matches at Eden Park after announcing that more than 600,000 tickets have been applied for in the first phase of sales. There were more than 165,000 applications from both New Zealand and overseas for ticket packs, something Rugby New Zealand 2011 chief executive Martin Snedden described as a "terrific response" in tight financial times. After applications closed on May 21, 125,000 applications were tallied for team and venue packs, while a further 40,000 were received for quarterfinal weekend packs in Wellington and Christchurch and the third-fourth playoff in Auckland. "It's a terrific response," Snedden told NZPA, believing the result bode well for future ticketing phases and for the success of the tournament itself.

"We didn't really know quite what to expect. New Zealand hasn't done anything like this before so we weren't certain where we'd be at this stage but I'm really happy with where we are, albeit that it's still an application phase." Overseas interest was strong, with the strongest interest in ticket packs involving New Zealand, England, Ireland, Australia and Scotland. Certain packs received heavy over-subscription, most notably for the five pool matches at Eden Park, which will have a 60,000 capacity for the tournament. Exact figures aren't available but a "randomisation" process will be used to determine who is successful in securing that pack, along with others which were over-subscribed.

Adding to the complexity of the processing task is that popular team pack applications, such as to see all the All Blacks' pool matches, also overlap with Eden Park, where the tournament hosts will play twice. "The issue we've got, and it's a nice issue to have is that the number of applications we received which involved Eden Park matches is massively more than the seats we had available," Snedden said. "It's good but it's going to cause some disappointment in some places. We just have to try and manage that as best we can. "The good thing is that the ground is going to be full for the matches. There's nothing like being in the middle of a full stadium to create the sort of experience that people want."

Snedden regretted that demand couldn't be met for everyone and expected the figure of 600,000 tickets applied for to drop by 15 to 20 per cent once over-subscription is catered for. He anticipated there would be an opportunity for unsuccessful applicants to apply for "second chance pack offers". Applicants are expected to find out by writing whether they are successful by early July. Snedden said applications to smaller venues and less popular teams had been "solid" in comparison to the interest at Eden Park but that came as no surprise. "It's not spectacular but it's a good platform for us in that we've still got 15 months to go before the tournament starts," he said. "We didn't expect it to be overwhelming.

"The take-up of the quarterfinal packages has been really good. A little bit stronger in Christchurch than we expected, perhaps because that's where the All Blacks are likely to be." The second phase of the ticketing process involves the sale of individual match tickets excluding semifinals and the final, likely to begin in September. The third phase - a ballot for tickets to the semifinals and the final - will take place early next year. There are approximately 1.65 million tickets to be sold for the tournament.


----------



## JohanSA (Apr 21, 2008)

SYDNEY said:


> ^^ I think that it is easy to forget that our cities have very small populations when you consider their urban area and skylines .... to put it into perspective:
> 
> *Port Elizabeth* (South Africa) has the same population as *Auckland*:
> 
> ...


Yeah and whats the per capita disposable income difference ? Auckland probably has the same amount of "rich" rugby lovers as Cape Town . I just think the WC is missing a wow stadium that is a real showcase for the final allthough NZ do create amazing atmosphere already at rugby games


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

aaronaugi1 said:


> New Zealand Population = 4.2million
> Sydney Population = 4.2million.


Tell that to the Qataris!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

JohanSA said:


> I just think the WC is missing a wow stadium that is a real showcase for the final


We are so over it, we couldn't give a toss  at least our city is getting a huge makeover :banana: that's what really matters :cheers:




Mo Rush said:


> Tell that to the Qataris!


We have nothing to prove, the Kiwi's don't think for today, they think for the next decade  You will have better luck extracting money from Scrooge than these tight asses  (they are probably right considering the global economic crises). 

Thanks for the comments boys.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

SYDNEY said:


> We have nothing to prove, the Kiwi's don't think for today, they think for the next decade  You will have better luck extracting money from Scrooge than these tight asses  (they are probably right considering the global economic crises).
> 
> Thanks for the comments boys.


I was specifically referring to the population figures and how unimportant it is to the Qataris that a country with a third of the population of Sydney wants to host the entire world cup.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> I was specifically referring to the population figures and how unimportant it is to the Qataris that a country with a third of the population of Sydney wants to host the entire world cup.


Wow, I had no idea, that is aiming high - good luck to them. NZ will not even dream it :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

*Environmental edge to Auckland's RWC 2011 preparations*
4 June 2010

With the Eden Park redevelopment leading the way, Auckland's Rugby World Cup 2011 (RWC 2011) preparations are taking on a decidedly green edge. Environmental sustainability is at the heart of the famous stadium's extreme makeover for RWC 2011 and is a focal point of Auckland's wider Tournament preparations. Regional RWC 2011 spokesperson Michael Barnett says Eden Park and Auckland will be the hub of the Tournament and so it is only fitting that they should lead the way on environmental initiatives.

"Making RWC 2011 as environmentally friendly as possible fits with New Zealand's 100% pure image and with Auckland's brand values," Barnett says. "Overseas visitors in particular will expect to see evidence of environmental responsibility during the Tournament and Auckland is committed to delivering in this area." Auckland's RWC 2011 Regional Steering Group has adopted an Environmental Sustainability Framework for Auckland. The framework puts the spotlight on four areas: waste minimisation, sustainable procurement, sustainable transport and energy efficiency.

Barnett says the framework is not just about words and woolly objectives, there are tangible things happening on the ground as Auckland readies itself for the Tournament. Among the early initiatives are trials of composting and recycling programmes at Mt Smart Stadium (a RWC 2011 training venue) and North Harbour Stadium (one of Auckland's two RWC 2011 match venues). The trials are aimed at reducing waste going to landfill from match venues during the Tournament. North Harbour and Mt Smart's energy use has also been in the spotlight with audits completed at both venues and action plans for energy efficiency during the Tournament under development.

Barnett says transport is a key element if Auckland is going to be a successful RWC 2011 host city and the emphasis on public transport for fans travelling to and from matches will help minimise the Tournament's environmental footprint in Auckland. "We are making sure public transport is the most hassle free way for fans to get to and from matches. That has the double benefit of being more environmentally friendly than using private cars," he says. Meanwhile those businesses hoping for a RWC 2011 windfall will need to show their environmental credentials when they tender for RWC 2011 related business. All RWC 2011 related tenders in the region include a section on sustainability. All organisations looking to procure goods and services relating to RWC 2011 have been supplied with a simple sustainable procurement toolkit, which they are applying to all tender processes. Barnett says Auckland is committed to seeing these and other initiatives through, to ensure that the region takes a lead in making RWC 2011 the greenest Rugby World Cup yet.

*Eden Park Case Study*

A number of Auckland's environmental sustainability goals are epitomised in the Eden Park redevelopment, which will see the stadium looking decidedly greener when RWC 2011 kicks off there on September 9 2011. Eden Park's environmentally responsible approach swung into action with the arrival of the cranes and wrecking balls last year. More than 70 per cent of demolition materials from the old stands have been recycled and reused. The 2010 Rowing World Championships at Lake Karapiro will see the reuse of 10,000 former Eden Park seats. Other sporting codes have also received a windfall from the redevelopment, which saw 600 seats go to Counties Manukau hockey, 2489 seats and old lights to Franklin District Council and 248 seats to West Auckland Soccer. But it's the green touches to the new Eden Park that have the potential to reduce the stadium's environmental footprint for many years to come while providing fans with state-of-the-art facilities. Potable water use will be reduced by 50 per cent, thanks to a system that will harvest rainwater from the stadium's expansive rooftops. The translucent veil enclosing the south stand will reduce energy use, allowing daylight into the various levels of the building and reducing the need for artificial lighting. Add to that improved access to nearby public transport services, a public transport hub at the stadium itself, more environmentally friendly lighting and the use of acoustic barriers to minimise noise spill, and the direction of the redevelopment is clear.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

*Wealthy move in on Cup*
NZ HERALD
4:00 AM Sunday Jun 6, 2010

Private jets and luxury accommodation are being snapped up as international high rollers make arrangements for next year's Rugby World Cup. With Prince William and Prince Harry among the VIPs to watch the 2011 tournament, the Cup is expected to attract celebrities, heads of state, and wealthy rugby fans. Private and charter airline Air National said extra aircraft might be needed to cope with demand from teams, fans and corporate groups. Charter sales manager Paul Aston said many were staying outside the main centres and flying to and from match venues on game-day.

"With prices and accommodation being at a premium they're realising they can base themselves in, say, Hamilton and go to the games from there." He'd also given quotes for visitors to fly in from Sydney, while a group of "higher end clients" were flying to two matches from Fiji. Prices depended on the type of aircraft, but a group of four could spend $15,000 for a return flight from Auckland to Wellington. The company flies nine aircraft, and Aston said demand so far indicated there was likely to be a shortage.

While Auckland Airport was well set-up for corporate jets, Aston said some smaller provincial airports could struggle for parking space. Pacific Jets' Matthew Walkington said there had been strong interest from tour operators and wealthy individuals. The company operates three jets and expected to be fully booked. "They want to, for example, base themselves in Christchurch and fly to Wellington for a quarter-final and Auckland for a semi-final and then back after the game," he said.

Most provincial airports spoken to said they would cope with the extra flights, but Stan Hansen, airports manager for Kaikohe, Kerikeri and Kaitaia, said tarmac space "could be an issue". Luxury hotels and resorts were also receiving strong interest from wealthy rugby fans. Erin Sullivan, from the Boutique Hotels and Lodges group, said her hotels in Auckland and Christchurch had been booked for four months. Martin Brown from accommodation directory Luxury Escapes said many Auckland hotels were fully booked, and there was unlikely to be enough rooms to meet demand.

"But what is interesting is the luxury end of the market don't seem to have increased their prices, which is good," he said. Auckland mayor John Banks said he wasn't disappointed some super-rich were staying offshore. "These are high net-worth people and individuals of huge influence so if they want to stay at the Hyatt in The Rocks and come into Wellington or Auckland each day, I'm relaxed about it." He said "quite a number" of wealthy individuals were planning to visit, but "for security reasons they don't want the mayor of the host city telling the world".


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

INDUSTRIAL "WASTELAND" WILL RECEIVE A MAJOR FACELIFT FOR [RUGBY WORLD CUP 2011]











*Work has started on Auckland's Tank Farm aka Sea+City which will transform an industrial heartland into a world class working waterfront precinct. The first phase will be ready for the Rugby World Cup 2011 and provide Aucklander's with a new experience which encapsulates the maritime history of the city.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

*[EDEN PARK STADIUM]* + AUCKLAND


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

*[PUBLIC TRANSPORT]* + AUCKLAND


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

^^ Continued from previous posts (lots of updates) .....

*Rugby World Cup 2011 - one year to go*

On Thursday, 9 September, it was exactly one year until Rugby World Cup 2011 (RWC 2011). It's time for Aucklanders to get ready for the event of a lifetime - RWC 2011 is less than a year away. From Eden Park nearing completion, to transport and waterfront upgrades charging ahead, the city's preparations are on track to welcome the world. As many of the major infrastructure projects are heading to the finish line, Aucklanders should start thinking about how they can be involved in the event. Rachael Dacy, chairperson of Auckland's RWC 2011 Regional Steering Group, says there are a variety of ways you can get involved, including: "We want to make this an event that all Aucklanders can be proud of, be involved in and benefit from, not just rugby fans," says Ms Dacy. As City Scene went to print, the RWC 2011 countdown clock was about to be unveiled in Queen Elizabeth Square. The clock, which is located opposite Britomart, is under wraps until 7.30pm on Thursday, 9 September - exactly 365 days until the kick-off for the first RWC 2011 match between the All Blacks and Tonga at Eden Park.

*Auckland will be ready months before the kick-off date:*
*
Eden Park redevelopment - opening next month
*
Aotea Square - opening next month
*
Western Springs Stadium upgrade (RWC 2011 training venue) - completed next month
*
Auckland Airport departure terminal upgrade - December
*
Auckland Art Gallery redevelopment - mid-2011
*
Viaduct Events Centre - July 2011
*
Two new hotels opening near the airport - July 2011
*
Wynyard Quarter stage one - Jellicoe Street and North Wharf upgrade - August 2011.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

*Unveiling of the new countdown clock in Auckland*






Auckland's official countdown clock for Rugby World Cup 2011 has been unveiled in Queen Elizabeth Square, in an evening ceremony that showcased the stunning illuminated structure. The designers' take: think standard digital alarm clock, deconstructed, on a totally unfamiliar scale, in unexpected surroundings. The crowd gathered opposite Britomart station for the unveiling on 9 September wasted no time afterwards exploring the clock structures and being photographed with them. Our innovative timepiece will tick away the days, hours, minutes and seconds until the six-week nationwide Tournament comes to town. Its unveiling was timed to mark exactly one year from the start - the first match is the All Blacks v Tonga at Eden Park on 9 September 2011. At the ceremony, Rugby World Cup Limited Chairman Bernard Lapasset said Auckland would be the very heartbeat of the Tournament and the "magnificent" countdown clock a special reminder for New Zealanders and visitors that Rugby's biggest event was coming to the city. The clock was blessed by representatives from Ngati Whatua and Ngati Paoa. 

The evening event capped a day of activities that celebrated the One Year To Go milestone, including a successful world record attempt at Eden Park for rugby ball passes, and celebration kits gifted to all Auckland rugby clubs. Auckland also marked the lead-up to the milestone across the Tasman, with an event in Sydney with Australian and New Zealand business leaders. The event explored how RWC 2011 will create long-term opportunities for investment in Auckland. Expect the unexpected. That was the goal of Auckland's countdown clock creators, iion in collaboration with designers Fraser Horton and Barrington Gohns, who were determined to produce something exceptional. The clock is the work of four recent University of Auckland graduates - Horton, Gohns, Jonathan Wiseman and David Hayes. The collaborative, which won the right to design the clock through a competitive tender, got involved because they saw RWC 2011 as a great opportunity for Auckland to display its innovative spirit. "We wanted to move beyond the standard billboard countdown clock and create something that would not only be noticed by Aucklanders, but also had the potential to gain national and international attention," says Jonathan Wiseman.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

*Eden Park Pavilion:*








Eden Park will be home to a striking, luxurious purpose built corporate hospitality venue during Rugby World Cup (RWC) 2011, the Tournament Organisers have today announced. With the clock ticking down to the one year to go milestone, Rugby Travel & Hospitality (RTH) Limited have released the first visuals of a striking temporary structure that will combine tradition with innovation giving hospitality clients a glimpse of what to expect when the Tournament kicks-off on September 9. Eden Park Pavilion, ideally located in the shadow of Eden Park will only be a short stroll to the very best Category A undercover seats offered as part of the premium hospitality package and is a way for Rugby fans to guarantee their place at the semi-finals and Final of next year’s RWC.

RTH, who won a major award for their innovative record-breaking corporate hospitality programme at RWC 2007 in France, view the Eden Park Pavilion as being the flagship of the Official Tournament Hospitality Programme. The venue will play host to over 35,000 fans from all over the world during the Tournament, which will feature a distinctive entrance façade standing 53 metres wide by 20 metres high, blending the Official Tournament look and feel with the herringbone aspect of the RWC event mark to create a Rugby ball that will be visible from ground level or the sky. Inside the Pavilion, fans will experience luxury and innovation through a blend of New Zealand cuisine, fine New Zealand wines and a full entertainment programme to give the venue a unique festival atmosphere.

David White, Director of Operations at RTH said: “The Eden Park Pavilion is the culmination of three years of intense planning. New Zealand has never before seen a purpose built structure of this magnitude and quality.” Rugby World Cup Limited Chief Executive, Mike Miller, stated: “The team at RTH have unrivalled experience in the creation and delivery of outstanding, world-class hospitality facilities and delivered an award winning highly innovative hospitality programme for RWC 2007 in France. I have no doubt that the Eden Park Pavilion will raise the bar once again, providing the perfect corporate entertaining environment to rival all other major global sporting events.”

Tournament Organiser, Rugby New Zealand 2011, Chief Executive, Martin Snedden believes the Eden Park Pavilion will contribute enormously to the success of the Tournament next year. “The Eden Park Pavilion is remarkable and will play a significant role in showcasing the very best of what New Zealand has to offer. We’re very excited about this fantastic hospitality venue which we believe will enhance New Zealand’s reputation as an outstanding destination for a global sporting event.” The Official Corporate Hospitality Programme for RWC 2011 is now on sale. Customers need to ensure they only purchase from one of the two officially appointed Corporate Hospitality sales agents or their authorised sub-agents who are entitled to provide packages combining RWC 2011 match tickets and hospitality.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

*[AOTEA SQUARE]* opened today, in time for the RWC 2011.

The first phase of Aotea Square's refurbishment was officially revealed today, the second phase will include the installation of a big screen and art works which will be on display during the RWC 2011.


AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

*[EDEN PARK PAVILION]*


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

*[AOTEA SQUARE] @ NIGHT*


AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## aucina (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice!
at least someone in the world will be prepared for the event they organise


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

aucina said:


> Nice!
> at least someone in the world will be prepared for the event they organise


Thanks.
:lol: Well, let's hope so .... the city council will start upgrading certain city streets on the 1st of November - let's hope that they finish in time


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

*Eden Park unveils new look, new logo*

Visitors to the new Eden Park Open Day this Sunday 10 October will be the first to see a new look ground and new logo, set to put on a distinctively New Zealand face for almost half a million guests expected at next year’s Rugby World Cup. Eden Park Trust Chief Executive David Kennedy said that Eden Park would stand proud among international stadiums for being unmistakably Kiwi. “Many stadiums today have a similar look and feel, but there will be no missing that Eden Park is in the heart of Auckland. The mix of materials, plantings and sculptures will be unmistakably from New Zealand - a real statement of our unique social and environmental heritage.”

At dawn (6.00am) this Sunday 10th October tangata whenua, Ngati Whatua will unveil imposing six-metre tekoteko (carved statues) representing Maori gods at each corner of the ground. “These will complement the Kiwi feel of 30-metre high ferns sculpted into the steel framework for the clear ETFE cladding of the South stand, extensive plantings of pohutakawa and deliberate use of stone in the foundations of the building to reflect Mt Eden’s volcanic heritage.” These strong local tones are also captured in a new logo for Eden Park, designed by local firm Lemonade Design. The simple logo depicts strong planes of colour inspired from those used in the new stadium that radiate from the bold modern type of the stadium’s name.

The new logo will be used on the Park’s signage, marketing materials, catering facilities, staff uniforms and web-site, applying a smart, modern look consistent with the new stadium. “These changes to our look and feel recognise that we are entering a new era. The new Eden Park needs to be more than it was, to more people, as a symbol of Auckland and of New Zealand,” Mr Kennedy said. Eden Park will be officially re-opened this Sunday 10 October with gates open to the public at 10.00am, official opening by Prime Minister John Key at 11.00am and entertainment all day until 3.00pm. Entry is by gold-coin donation and all proceeds will go to a range of charities.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

*Eden Park Open Day 10/10/10*


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

*[EDEN PARK STADIUM] | OPEN DAY* ... Photographs can be found *HERE*


KINGSLAND TRAIN STATION by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


EDEN PARK STADIUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


EDEN PARK STADIUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


EDEN PARK STADIUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


EDEN PARK STADIUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


EDEN PARK STADIUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


EDEN PARK STADIUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


EDEN PARK STADIUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


EDEN PARK STADIUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


EDEN PARK STADIUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

A few photographs of the buildings under construction which will form an integral part of Auckland's RWC entertainment precinct.

*VIADUCT EVENTS CENTRE - ONLY HALF IS BUILT THUS FAR, IT WILL DOUBLE IN SIZE*



Viaduct Events Centre by craigsydnz, on Flickr



Viaduct Events Centre by craigsydnz, on Flickr



Viaduct Events Centre by craigsydnz, on Flickr

*THE BLACK SHED WILL BE DEMOLISHED TO MAKE WAY FOR GATEWAY PLAZA + THE WYNYARD CROSSING*



Jellicoe Plaza by craigsydnz, on Flickr

*NORTH WHARF + JELLICOE STREET + TRAMWAY*



North Wharf by craigsydnz, on Flickr



North Wharf by craigsydnz, on Flickr



North Wharf by craigsydnz, on Flickr



North Wharf by craigsydnz, on Flickr



North Wharf by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## sunnynook (Oct 15, 2010)

Eden Park looks great!! I totally believe this world cup organisation gonna be gorgeous with All Blacks!! Are they planing to do some activities in Domain during the organisation?As concerts?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

sunnynook said:


> Eden Park looks great!! I totally believe this world cup organisation gonna be gorgeous with All Blacks!! Are they planing to do some activities in Domain during the organisation?As concerts?


I don't think so - most of the events are going to take place in Aotea Square, Queen's Wharf and The Viaduct Events centre .... even New Zealand's fashion week will take place during the RWC 2011. It is going to be hectic and very festive


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

*It's party time in a cloud for the Cup*

A larger RENDER may be viewed here (click on the image to enlarge)- *QUEEN'S WHARF 2011*

A $9.8 million temporary "Cloud" structure will take centre stage on Queens Wharf for the Rugby World Cup, but there are no big plans for the refurbished century-old Shed 10. Prime Minister John Key yesterday unveiled new plans for the Cloud, which will host large-scale events, but made only passing reference to Shed 10, which the Auckland Regional Council is sprucing up at a cost of $4 million. Mayor-elect Len Brown told the largely corporate crowd that "we are putting the arguments behind us and from this point forward it's full steam ahead". Mr Key said the Cloud - dubbed the "Slug" by others - would be capable of holding 6000 people for a range of big events, including a Tourism New Zealand visitor site, the REAL New Zealand festival and concerts. It would also host VIP functions and events. At 4430sq m it is smaller than earlier plans for a 6000sq m structure able to hold 7800 people.

Asked what use would be made of Shed 10, Mr Key said it could be used as a terminal for two cruise ships that will be berthed at Queens Wharf during the cup, for hosting some events and maybe as a place for markets. "For six weeks next year, Queens Wharf will be a hub of activity for our international visitors and New Zealanders," he said. "It will be a place where we watch rugby games, enjoy live music and festival events, wow international guests and media with views of Auckland's stunning harbour, and showcase the best of New Zealand with displays and events." Bob Harvey, the outgoing Mayor of Waitakere City who has been appointed chairman of the Waterfront Development Agency, said Queens Wharf had had a lot of heat put on it, "but this beautiful tent, the Cloud", will look absolutely dazzling from the water and the land.

"This, I think very beautiful structure, is something I think Auckland will be very proud of," he said. The Cloud will be erected and fitted out between February and August next year. Once the cup is over, the Waterfront Development Agency will decide what to do with the temporary structure. One option is to keep it for several years while a long-term solution is found for Queens Wharf.



QUEEN'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I am currently considering attending the World Cup, depending on getting a decently priced flight and my general state of bankruptcy after the WC2010, and other travels. eesh. Have some friends who have offered to act as my hosts!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> I am currently considering attending the World Cup, depending on getting a decently priced flight and my general state of bankruptcy after the WC2010, and other travels. eesh. Have some friends who have offered to act as my hosts!


You should try your damnest Mo - the problem with these events is that everybody tries to make a quick buck and the cost just keeps on spiraling. Find yourself a wealthy sugar daddy 

We will definitely like to meet you and give you a tour or two


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

*WELLINGTON'S NEW AIRPORT TERMINAL*



WELLINGTON AIRPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

^^ Fantastic


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

SYDNEY said:


> You should try your damnest Mo - the problem with these events is that everybody tries to make a quick buck and the cost just keeps on spiraling. Find yourself a wealthy sugar daddy
> 
> We will definitely like to meet you and give you a tour or two


Well its was the WC this year, which meant traveling to 4 cities, and doing 8 Spanish cities this December, so with accommodation free in Auckland and a reasonable flight cost, it should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> Well its was the WC this year, which meant traveling to 4 cities, and doing 8 Spanish cities this December, so with accommodation free in Auckland and a reasonable flight cost, it should be fine.


That must have cost you a penny or two  Glad to read that you are sorted for Auckland - let us know when you finalise plans


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

*WELLINGTON'S NEW AIRPORT TERMINAL*



WELLINGTON AIRPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

This is the other side of the airport which has also received a spit & polish:



WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## greenandgold (Oct 10, 2009)

The world champs will be there to kick some Kiwi and Kangaroo asses. 

Go Springbok Go!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

greenandgold said:


> The world champs will be there to kick some Kiwi and Kangaroo asses.
> 
> Go Springbok Go!!!


You may be right and you may be wrong - only time will tell. With green and gold you may be mistaken for an Aussie supporter


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Bless South Africa's little cotton socks they didn't face Australia or NZ during the 2007 World Cup.


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

HAHahhhahh, Samoa, England, Fiji, Argentina and England. Ahving siad that we couldn't knock off England.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*








*

*Northland Events Centre / Copeland Associates Architects*


06
Nov 2010

By Andrew Rosenberg — Filed under: Selected ,Sports Architecture , Copeland Associates Architects, New Zealand








© Copeland Associates Architects/John Dymond

We just received this very interesting project from the Copeland Associates Architects; a new stadium for 3000 spectators at Okara Park in the city in readiness for the Rugby World Cup in 2011. The building, developed between 2008 and 2010, is located in North New Zealand and includes office space for sports and related community bodies, conference areas and reception space.
Further information and pictures after the break.








© Copeland Associates Architects/John Dymond

Whangarei is the northernmost city in New Zealand, with a population of 80,000. The building is located on the busy road between the centre and the port areas of the city.
Driven by the need to provide a new stadium for 3000 spectators at Okara Park in the city in readiness for the Rugby World Cup in 2011, the brief for this Centre was to provide much more than facilities just for rugby. Also included in the building is office space for sports and related community bodies, conference areas and reception spaces. Unsurprisingly the budget for the project was extremely tight.







© Copeland Associates Architects/John Dymond

The site design exploits and reinforces the natural amphitheatre of Okara Park. The original pitch was moved approximately 15 metres towards the northern terraces, and the new south stadium, with a gentle curve on plan, was brought closely in to the field of play to define an intimate arena.
The primarily locally obtained materials of the building are woven together to create surfaces that slide and forms that have deep recesses to house exposed services. With simple exterior lighting the building comes dramatically to life in the evening.







© Copeland Associates Architects/John Dymond

The building pioneered the use of a tension membrane canopy for a rugby stadium in New Zealand. This solution has a number of advantages compared with a conventional steel-clad roof – better durability, reduced energy consumption with diffuse natural lighting, performance in fire, and the reduction of glare and rain noise.
Two-tiers of stadium seating (rather than a single tier) were adopted to maximize the use of the gathering spaces and corporate boxes, making better connection between seats and the hospitality functions immediately behind them. Through the combination of the curved plan and tiered section, all seats in the new stand have an excellent view of the field.







site plan

The Northland Events Centre is a multi-functional community building with an enduring future beyond the 2011 Rugby World Cup.
#gallery-1 { margin: auto; }#gallery-1 .gallery-item { float: left; margin-top: 10px; text-align: center; width: 33%; }#gallery-1 img { border: 2px solid rgb(207, 207, 207); }#gallery-1 .gallery-caption { margin-left: 0pt; }  © Copeland Associates Architects/John Dymond  © Copeland Associates Architects/John Dymond  © Copeland Associates Architects/John Dymond
 © Copeland Associates Architects/John Dymond  © Copeland Associates Architects/John Dymond  © Copeland Associates Architects/John Dymond
 © Copeland Associates Architects/John Dymond  © Copeland Associates Architects/John Dymond  © Copeland Associates Architects/John Dymond
 © Copeland Associates Architects/John Dymond  © Copeland Associates Architects/John Dymond  © Copeland Associates Architects/John Dymond
 site plan  ground floor plan  section


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

^^ Thanks for the info Mo :cheers:

*AUCKLAND'S* upgraded *INTERNATIONAL TERMINAL*


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

wow- everything looks awesome! Just a pity the trophy can't stay...it has to make its way back home 

I am already so tempted to come to the WC, this is not helping


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

Andrew_za said:


> wow- everything looks awesome! Just a pity the trophy can't stay...it has to make its way back home
> 
> I am already so tempted to come to the WC, this is not helping


One thing is for certain, the Kiwi's will be DEVESTATED if they don't win the cup this time around - I sincerely pray that they win but it is all up in the air for now. Thanks for the comment mate :cheers:

@ Mo - thanks for the gr8 pics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

*GATEWAY PLAZA*

Renders have finally been released for the new GATEWAY PLAZA which forms the gateway to Auckland's new waterfront. The sheds have been demolished and work is in full swing.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

SYDNEY said:


> One thing is for certain, the Kiwi's will be DEVESTATED if they don't win the cup this time around - I sincerely pray that they win but it is all up in the air for now.


I will absolutely piss myself laughing if New Zealand choke again. :lol:


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

CharlieP said:


> I will absolutely piss myself laughing if New Zealand choke again. :lol:


One consistant thing about NZ is choking like our cricket team, so don't be suprised. On the other note, the World Champions are still gonna lift the trophy in 2011.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Pule said:


> One consistant thing about NZ is choking like our cricket team, so don't be suprised. On the other note, the World Champions are still gonna lift the trophy in 2011.


It absolutely pains me to say this, but I reckon that Australia will win next year.

CharlieP's predictions - *YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST*

*Pool A* - 1. New Zealand 2. France 3. Tonga 4. Canada 5. Japan

*Pool B* - 1. Australia 2. Ireland 3. Italy 4. USA 5. Russia

*Pool C* - 1. England 2. Argentina 3. Scotland 4. Georgia 5. Romania

*Pool D* - 1. South Africa 2. Samoa 3. Wales 4. Fiji 5. Namibia

*Quarter-finals*

England beat Samoa
Australia beat France
South Africa beat Argentina
New Zealand beat Ireland

*Semi-finals*

Australia beat England
New Zealand beat South Africa

*Final*

Australia beat New Zealand


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Kiwi's will choke, its now a national tradition

gotta love them and the WC though, Helen Clarke nearly lost govt one year over them choking


----------



## wotwot (Jun 13, 2010)

south africa all the wayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Australia is still very inconsistant but their best is world beating.

So if the right Australia show up in New Zealand then Australia very well may win it. New Zealand to continue doing what it has always done and peak a year too early.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Well NZ peaked too early once again...


----------



## Findecan (Jul 22, 2010)

CharlieP said:


> It absolutely pains me to say this, but I reckon that Australia will win next year.
> 
> CharlieP's predictions - *YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST*
> 
> ...


^^ You just inverted Pool B and Pool C :lol: 

So, imho this should be more :



> *Pool A* - 1. New Zealand 2. France 3. Tonga 4. Canada 5. Japan
> 
> *Pool B* - 1. England 2. Argentina 3. Scotland 4. Georgia 5. Romania
> 
> ...


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Findecan said:


> ^^ You just inverted Pool B and Pool C :lol:


WHAT THE?!?! :bash: Stupid Wikipedia (or wherever I looked)...

*Pool A* - 1. New Zealand 2. France 3. Tonga 4. Canada 5. Japan

*Pool B* - 1. England 2. Argentina 3. Scotland 4. Georgia 5. Romania

*Pool C* - 1. Australia 2. Ireland 3. Italy 4. USA 5. Russia

*Pool D* - 1. South Africa 2. Samoa 3. Wales 4. Fiji 5. Namibia

*Quarter-finals*
Australia beat Samoa
England beat France
South Africa beat Ireland
New Zealand beat Argentina

*Semi-finals*

Australia beat England
New Zealand beat South Africa

*Final*

Australia beat New Zealand


----------



## gorgu (Mar 16, 2003)

CharlieP said:


> WHAT THE?!?! :bash: Stupid Wikipedia (or wherever I looked)...
> 
> *Pool A* - 1. New Zealand 2. France 3. Tonga 4. Canada 5. Japan
> 
> ...


I think you should stick to rugby league, if you knew anything about union, you would know that in the last year, Scotland has beaten Australia, South Africa, Ireland and Argentina (TWICE away from home), drawn with England and only lost to Wales because they had two men sin binned in the last ten mins.

Now lets look at an equally probable scenario:

*Pool A* - 1. New Zealand 2. France 3. Tonga 4. Canada 5. Japan

*Pool B* - 1. Scotland 2. England 3. Argentina 4. Georgia 5. Romania

*Pool C* - 1. Australia 2. Ireland 3. Italy 4. USA 5. Russia

*Pool D* - 1. South Africa 2. Samoa 3. Wales 4. Fiji 5. Namibia

*Quarter-finals*
Australia beat Samoa
Scotland beat France
South Africa beat Ireland
New Zealand beat England

*Semi-finals*

Australia beat Scotland
New Zealand beat South Africa

*Final*

Australia beat New Zealand


----------



## Kuwaiti (Sep 24, 2005)

..


----------



## Kuwaiti (Sep 24, 2005)

..


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

Go Russia!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

gorgu said:


> ...
> 
> *Semi-finals*
> 
> ...


You living in la la land buddy...We not choking.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

SYDNEY said:


> *GATEWAY PLAZA*
> 
> Renders have finally been released for the new GATEWAY PLAZA which forms the gateway to Auckland's new waterfront. The sheds have been demolished and work is in full swing.


Damn sexy...I love the way they used those containers. Next year's world Cup will certainly rock.

It would be nice for the Rugby federation to adopt the fan walk and fan parks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

Pule said:


> It would be nice for the Rugby federation to adopt the fan walk and fan parks.


I am not sure if the the rugby federation has adopted it but New Zealand definitely has ....

Fan Parks (renamed FESTIVAL SITES because they will not just be about rugby but will offer something for everybody) in Auckland:

[*AOTEA SQUARE*]




















[*QUEEN'S WHARF*]











[*ALBANY CIVIC LAKES*]



















































































[*GATEWAY PLAZA*]











Smaller scale versions of the Fan Zones in Auckland, called Festival Sites, will also be located in Papakura, Helensville, Warkworth, Kumeu, Henderson, Manukau and Whangaparoa.

There will be fan walks in Auckland up the city's main street (Queen Street), along K'Road (Auckland's bohemian quarter) and through Kingsland (a very trendy and arty suburb located at the stadium) .... This is the only render that I have of the fan walk through K'Road (construction hasn't started as yet) ..










Wellington and Christchurch are planning similar projects. Thanks for the comment Pule :cheers:


----------



## sunnynook (Oct 15, 2010)

Simply best: All Blacks!! Go New Zealand!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

*Final stage of Auckland airport's redevelopment before the RWC 2011*










The final stage of a $50 million two-year redevelopment of the Auckland International Airport departure area was launched today with the unveiling of the centrepiece structure, 'Pou Manawa', by Auckland mayor Len Brown, Associate Minister for Transport Nathan Guy and actor Temuera Morrison. Pou Manawa, an impressive tree-like lighting structure, takes pride of place in the centre of a new retail space for the airport - which includes speciality shops available in the airport for the first time such as Mac cosmetics, Apple, Swatch watches and Adidas. Auckland Airport chief executive Simon Moutter said the redevelopment started in 2008 with an upgrade of the landside food court, including the installation of skylights to open up the area, and continued with the change of location of the customs processing area, the creation of an improved duty free and retail space, and then finally the Pou Manawa structure.

The signing off of the plan for the redevelopment was one of the first tasks Moutter undertook as chief executive. Morrison, whose cousin works at the airport, spoke of how this was not only Auckland's airport but also the gateway to much of New Zealand as 73 per cent of all international travellers to the country travel through the airport. Brown, who sung a waiata, joked that the structure reminded him of a Star Trek ship and that Morrison would feel at home under the stars. ''This is our gateway not of course just to Auckland, but to the rest of our nation. Auckland is a destination - no longer just a gateway - and the airport is going to be a doorway to that destination.'' Brown said the redevelopment was particularly important with Auckland taking centre stage during the Rugby World Cup next year. The structure is designed to be the centrepiece of the airport and an area where people can relax. 

It is nine metres high, reaching up to the ceiling of the terminal, and with a fabric canopy which covers a surface area of 577 sq m. Traditional Maori designs by Kingi Gilbert are projected across the canvas to music by New Zealand artists Rewi Spraggon and Riki Bennett. The continuously rotating 360 degree images depict carvings, birds and sea life and are supposed to symbolise flight, voyaging and movement across vast expanses. The structure was designed by Ignite Architects in conjunction with artist Michael Knapp. Knapp said the project was the biggest he had worked on and the most unusual in that any material brought into the airport had to be taken through scanners.


----------



## seaphorm (Apr 2, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> Well NZ peaked too early once again...


judging by australia's end of year tour, they played their world cup final in hong kong...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

*Airport pulls covers off $50m revamp*










Auckland International Airport has unveiled a $50 million retail revamp after two years of work and is promising there will not be any signs of construction activity during next year's Rugby World Cup. "There'll not be a single orange cone or barricade during the World Cup," said airport chief executive Simon Moutter at the unveiling of the new duty-free area yesterday. Parts of the airport have resembled a construction zone during the past two years with extensive modifications and constant building around the international terminal. There would be some further shop fitout in the "airside" international duty-free and retail area for departing passengers and some more work on bars and food outlets in the public side of the terminal but this would be finished before the World Cup kicks off on September 9.

It was also expected the 263-room hotel in the carpark outside the international terminal would be open by July. The new airside retail area includes luxury outlets and has as its centrepiece an impressive tree-like structure that branches out to a fabric-covered frame likened by Auckland Mayor Len Brown to the Starship Enterprise. The structure, known as Pou Manawa, is lit up with images depicting flight and voyaging. The old 1980s-vintage retail area was dated and shops blocked the view towards the airfield. It is now more spacious with floor-to-ceiling windows. Speciality outlets available in the airport for the first time include Apple, Mac cosmetics, Swatch watches and adidas. JR Duty Free and DFS opened two revamped duty-free stores inMay.

Retail revenue makes up almost a third of total turnover but took a 9 per cent hit during the last financial year, falling from $105.3 million to $95.8 million. The airport blamed disruption caused by the building activity and a Commerce Commission requirement to reinstate two duty free operators following the exit of Regency Duty Free. The company has said some disruption is still to be expected during the current year but the impact would be more modest and benefits of completed works would lift spending. Auckland Airport's general manager of retail, Adrian Littlewood, said that with 13 million international passengers through the airport, it was busier than any of New Zealand's shopping malls.

An improved shopping environment would encourage travellers to linger longer and spend more. At present they dwell for between 40 minutes and 45 minutes on average. While New Zealanders and Australians accounted for most of the hundreds of millions of dollars in turnover through the airport shops, he said, the biggest spenders per person were Asian travellers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

*60 000 International visitors were expected but that figure has grown to 85 000.*

In an announcement to mark the end of the year, Rugby New Zealand 2011 Ltd (RNZ 2011) chief executive Martin Snedden said key match ticket sales and revenue targets have been met in 2010 and that international visitors for the tournament are estimated to number at least 85,000. "This is a very good position to be in with 267 days to go until kickoff," Snedden said in a statement. "We still have a lot left to do, but event preparations, coupled with ticket sales to date and strong international visitorship projections, mean we are getting ourselves in good shape to host the tournament."

Since the sales programme was launched earlier this year, 864,000 tickets have been sold, nearly two-thirds of the overall target of 1.45 million sales across the 48 matches. About 662,000 of those have been sold through RNZ 2011's global public ticket phases. Ticket sales revenue totals $166 million. "We are on track to achieve the forecast total ticket sales revenue of $268 million. (That target) was always going to be a big leap into the unknown given that the biggest grossing event previously in New Zealand's history was the 2005 Lions tour during which the NZRU grossed NZD$24m from ticket sales.

"We've now achieved seven times that figure. In the end, we'll need to do 11 times that amount to hit budget." Snedden said the official travel and hospitality programme was "tracking strongly", with sales to date exceeding forecasts. Some of the offical agents had already sold out of semifinals and finals travel packages. A survey of ticket purchasers had helped RNZ 2011 estimate the number of visitors. Snedden said at least 55,000 international visitors would come courtesy of the public ticket programme while another 30,000 will have signed up to official packages.

"Attracting visitors is a key part of the benefits of staging a Rugby World Cup. It's terrific that 44 percent of these FIT (free and independent travellers) visitors will be coming to New Zealand for the first time. Furthermore, almost half of those surveyed have indicated an intention to arrive before the opening match on September 9 with the average length of FIT stay being 23 days. "Many intend travelling right around the country. While the bulk of visitors (36,500) expect at some stage to visit Auckland, at least 11,000 say they will also travel down the West Coast of the South Island and 18,000 to Otago and Southland. Regions up and down New Zealand will benefit."

Rugby World Cup Limited managing director Mike Miller, in New Zealand to check on progress at AMI Stadium in Christchurch and the new stadium being built in Dunedin, was confident tournament preparations are on track. "Stadium Christchurch will be an exceptional rugby World Cup venue and I have no doubt Otago Stadium will not only be ready on time, but will quickly establish itself as one of the finest sporting venues in the world with its innovative design and exceptional spectator experience," Miller said. "What I am seeing, having made several visits to New Zealand in the past year, is a country that is advanced in its preparations to host a fantastic Rugby World Cup. This Tournament is all about partnership and I am delighted to say that all stakeholders, including the New Zealand government, are geared towards hosting a tournament that New Zealanders and the global rugby family can be proud of."


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

*Dunedin Stadium ahead of schedule*










On a side-note: Singer-songwriter Sir Elton John is the first major act booked for Dunedin's controversial new roofed stadium. The $200 million stadium is expected to open in August and will host Rugby World Cup games before the concert at the end of the year. It will be Elton John's first South Island visit for two decades. Promoter Phil Sprey said fans would be delighted to hear Sir Elton was coming back to the South Island for the first time in 20 years. Dunedin Venues chief executive David Davies was thrilled with the announcement. "This is a fantastic coup for the city."


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

*Work on waterfront tramway races ahead*


1944 Melbourne tram, MOTAT, Auckland, New Zealand, 5 April 2010 by PhillipC, on Flickr

It’s been 50 years since trams graced the streets of Auckland and this project will see electric trams running in a clockwise direction along Jellicoe St, Halsey St, Gaunt St and Daldy St by the time the World Rugby Cup 2011 rolls around next year. The tramway will be very similar in appearance to MOTAT’s in Western Springs and the heritage circuit in Christchurch. 

Construction includes the laying of tracks and road renewal, as well as installing the over-head wires at approximately 6m in height. The aim is to tackle the hardest part of job during the quieter holiday period, to minimise disruption to businesses, residents and traffic. This involves laying the curved track at the corner of Gaunt and Daldy, and at the corner of Gaunt and Halsey. Traffic will be rerouted around the tram works, which will be carried out in sections.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

*Great line-up revealed for World Cup 2011 Fanzone in Christchurch
*








[/url]
Cathedral Square, Christchurch by f0rbe5, on Flickr[/IMG]

Early details about activity and entertainment for fans in the Fanzone are right now being prepared by the Christchurch City Council's events team and the line-up is looking great so far. For the duration of the Tournament, Cathedral Square will become Christchurch's RWC 2011 Fanzone. It will feature a mini rugby ground, big screens for viewing the games, stands for the fans and the 'World Ruck' dome venue. Activities and entertainment for residents and visitors will be provided throughout the Tournament.

The preliminary plan for Fanzone entertainment includes: * Performances by the New Zealand Army Band *	Lunchtime and evening concerts on Fridays *	Sunday afternoon music performances *	Rippa Rugby on the specially grown grass turf *	Opportunities for community and cultural groups to perform *	Ballroom dancing demonstrations "The Complete History of World Rugby Abridged" theatre performances *	Cultural performances *	Interactive games for children on the turf *	An International Lecture Series with the players, officials and referees from the last few decades of rugby in the World Ruck venue. *	And the Rugby Nostalgia Lounges showing seven decades of Rugby in seven themed lounges based on different decades over the past 100 years.

Full details, including daily activity timetables, will be posted on Christchurch's RWC 2011 website (www.christchurchnz2011.com) ahead of the Tournament Christchurch City Council Marketing Manager Richard Stokes says there will be something for everyone in the Cathedral Square Fanzone "As well as broadcasting all the matches live on the big screen, the Fanzone will also provide entertainment and activities for residents and visitors of all ages. We want to make sure that Christchurch makes the most of RWC 2011 and the Fanzone will be the city's hub for off-field activity - and it's not just about Rugby. Music, theatre, kids' activities and cultural performances are included in our plans

"Christchurch and Canterbury are world-renowned for their warm hospitality and friendly sporting rivalry, creating a convivial festive atmosphere in which tourists, visitors and locals can relax and enjoy some of the world's best rugby.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Rugby - CdM
> Déjà 864 000 billets vendus​*
> Le Mondial de Nouvelle-Zélande ne commencera que dans un peu plus de neuf mois, mais il est déjà un succès commercial sans précédent dans le pays. Les organisateurs avancent le chiffre de 864 000 billets ayant déjà trouvé preneurs. Et selon Martin Snedden, le président du comité d'organisation, *l'objectif de 1,45 millions de ticket est en bonne voie*. Au total, les ventes de la billetterie devraient générer *268 millions de dollars de bénéfice*. Des recettes qui dépassent celles de tous les évènements, sportifs ou non, organisés au pays du long nuage blanc. *85 000 spectateurs étrangers *sont attendus en Nouvelle-Zélande à l'occasion de la Coupe du monde de rugby.


http://www.lequipe.fr/Rugby/breves2010/20101216_125749_deja-864-000-billets-vendus.html



> *WC Rugby
> Already 864 000 tickets sold​*
> The World of New Zealand will begin in just over nine months, but it is already a commercial success without precedent in the country. The organizers put the figure of *864 000 tickets have already been *sold. And according to Martin Snedden, the chair of the organizing committee, the goal of* 1.45 million ticket is on track*. In total, sales of the ticket should generate* $ 268 million profit*. Revenues that exceed those of all events, sporting or not, organized land of the long white cloud. *85 000 foreign spectators *are expected in New Zealand during the Rugby World Cup.


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks as though NZ is set to host an excellent RWC. Great to see a nation of merit who is deserving hosting this major sporting event. Take note Fifa scum. Dont see Aus beating the All Blacks in the final either!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

gezza said:


> Looks as though NZ is set to host an excellent RWC. Great to see a nation of merit who is deserving hosting this major sporting event. Take note Fifa scum. Dont see Aus beating the All Blacks in the final either!


FIFA are scum but the IRB have already lined up England and Japan for big tickets sales and revenues in 2015 and 2019 to balance out the NZ WC.

Its unlikely a WC on NZ's scale will take place in the future and I don't think there was ever a question around whether NZ could host a decent WC.

On paper NZ was not deserving of the WC, that would be the country which provided the best technical requirements, which I suspect was either Japan or South Africa (post WC).

That said NZ like Australia has always punched above its weight, and would definitely be in line for Commonwealth Games and Youth Olympics and other events if local politicians were willing to take the risk.

For some reason, the conservative views are of the belief that NZ is not big enough or wealthy enough to take on the risks of other events, but I think that's hogwash.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^ +1 
Another great post from Mo Rush


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's a cheer up video for my dear AllBlacks.... :horse:







See you next Fall guns1 !!  




bow


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/sport/news/article.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=10709907

*Parker: Don't take RWC from us*

Christchurch is "utterly" committed to holding its Rugby World Cup matches, despite the damage wreaked on the city by last week's earthquake, Mayor Bob Parker says.

Questions have been raised about whether the city will be able to host the event, given predictions that it may take months to get essential services up and running following last week's 6.3-magnitude quake.

Christchurch is scheduled to host five pool games and two quarterfinals in the Cup which begins on September 9.

When asked at a press conference how confident he was Christchurch would still be able to host those games, in the wake of the devastation caused by the 6.3 magnitude quake on February 22, Mr Parker replied: "Utterly, absolutely, totally committed to that".

He said he had conveyed that to Prime Minister John Key, who had given his support, and to all the relevant ministers.

"I have conveyed to them that the citizens of this city will be far from pleased if they miss out on an event that has taken on a different meaning to the people of Christchurch and the people of Canterbury.


"We have to be pragmatic and realistic and accommodation is one of the issues that is concerning us. AMI Stadium is going to be fine for the Rugby World Cup and we are determined to make it happen here in Christchurch."

Mr Key said yesterday there was still a chance Christchurch would host its games.

"My strong preference is to hold the Cup in Christchurch if we can, because I think it sends a very strong international message that Christchurch is going through a rebuilding phase, and equally, if we don't, sadly the message is it's not."

Mr Parker said today it would be some months before the central business district (CBD) of Christchurch would reopen.

"You can see with the level of damage that we have in the CBD that it is going to be some months before it is going to be reopened. However, in terms of putting a timeline on what that is, we just don't have information at this stage."

A lot of planning work needed to be done, but he hoped to be able to give a time within the next few weeks.

The death toll from the quake rose by one today, to 161, after a body was retrieved from the Pyne Gould building. Police expect the toll to reach 240 by the time all bodies are recovered.

However, they are still treating their searches as a rescue mission, citing incidents overseas where people have been rescued alive after 10 days.

"Officially, yes, this is still a rescue operation...overseas it is not unusual to pull people alive after 10 days," Superintendent Russell Gibson told Radio New Zealand.

The names of two Israelis who were killed in the quake were officially released today.

They were Ofir Levy and Gabi Ingel.

Mr Key said an Israeli search and rescue group organised by their families was refused entry to the cordon because it was not United Nations-accredited and because it was felt there were enough rescue teams at work.

The bodies of Mr Levy and Mr Ingel and that of a third Israeli citizen have been returned to Israel.

Deteriorating weather whipped up dust storms around Christchurch yesterday hampering search and rescue efforts, but the wind eased last night allowing significant progress to be made at the Christ Church Cathedral, Mr Gibson said.

"They've now started taking away beams and things from the bell tower, so we are at last going to see some movement in that area."

In London an estimated 2500 New Zealanders gathered at a service in Westminister Cathedral today (NZ time) to pay tribute to those killed in the quake.

A message from Mr Key was read and New Zealander Hayley Westenra sang the national anthem.


----------



## GanEden (Sep 23, 2008)

Any chance this thread can be renamed Rugby UNION World Cup just to let people be aware there are TWO codes of rugby and Rugby League was infact the first code to have a World Cup??


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

GanEden said:


> Any chance this thread can be renamed Rugby UNION World Cup


Nope !! (IMHO) 
And as far I know, the IRB itself calls it "Rugby World Cup" !!! Although they have "2 codes" in charge (rugby union and sevens ).


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

GanEden said:


> Any chance this thread can be renamed Rugby UNION World Cup just to let people be aware there are TWO codes of rugby and Rugby League was infact the first code to have a World Cup??


Why? Its name is the IRB Rugby World Cup - there's no such thing as the "Rugby Union World Cup".










You might as well ask for threads to be renamed "FIFA Soccer World Cup" or "National American Football League"...


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

The organisers have announced new venues for six games following the decision not to play games in Christchurch:

http://www.rugbyworldcup.com/destin...christchurch+rwc+2011+pool+match+rescheduling

10 Sep - England v Argentina - Dunedin not Christchurch
11 Sep - Australia v Italy - North Harbour not Christchurch
14 Sep - Scotland v Georgia - Invercargill not Dunedin
18 Sep - England v Georgia - Dunedin not Christchurch
25 Sep - Argentina v Scotland - Wellington not Christchurch
1 Oct - Australia v Russia - Nelson not Christchurch

England now play their first three games in Dunedin - I guess they couldn't go anywhere smaller than that given their expected following (although Auckland or Wellington would have been better for the Argentina match, and both are unused that day).


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

CharlieP said:


> The organisers have announced new venues for six games following the decision not to play games in Christchurch:
> 
> http://www.rugbyworldcup.com/destin...christchurch+rwc+2011+pool+match+rescheduling
> 
> ...


terrible organisation here, TBH. 

I know they had no choice over moving games away from Christchurch, but the tournament is 162 days away - far too close to the event to be moving games they don't have to.

They say the Scotland v Georgia game had to be moved because it was unfeasible to play in Dunedin since they don't know how the pitch will hold up after the England game there 4 days previously... Then why not play the England v Argentina game elsewhere?

I know people who are all paid up to travel, accomodation booked and planning to do a road trip from Invercargil to Christchurch via Dunedin. Now we are playing 2 games in Invercargill (which in itself may be a problem - some of the guys I know cannot stand for 80 minutes. they are now worried they wont get any of the 5,000 seats there and will end up watching the game in a pub), where they will no doubt struggle to get accomodation, before travelling on to Wellington.



(mind you, we should probably be thankful the tournament didn't go where it should have - Japan. Not too sure they would be fit to host it right now)


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

lwa said:


> terrible organisation here, TBH.


It is not as if NZ created the earthquake in Christchurch so that the games can be moved. Have you seen the state of Central Christchurch ? We have and it isn't pretty. A little compassion and understanding will go a long way - the price that the ticket holders have to pay is way less than what those living in CHCH are going through.

Anyways - here is an update of the "CLOUD" on Queen's Wharf in Auckland which will be Party Central for the RWC 2011:


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Syd will that remain as a permanent concert/events venue post RWC?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

SA BOY said:


> Syd will that remain as a permanent concert/events venue post RWC?


Considering all the infighting to get this far, my guess is that it will remain for a few years until they can finally agree on a masterplan for the wharf. I am hoping that they turn it into a night market :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

*Quake-hit Cup fans offered a bed*
NZ HERALD
5:30 AM Tuesday Apr 5, 2011

A campaign has started to find 1000 free rooms in Auckland for quake-affected Christchurch rugby fans with World Cup quarter-finals tickets. Two quarter-finals which were to have been played in Christchurch in October have been shifted to Auckland following damage assessments to tournament facilities and infrastructure. Cantabrians face steep travel bills to make use of their tickets, and Aucklanders are now volunteering to open their homes to ticket-holders. "I just hope they can keep their tickets," said Annette Murray, who is offering a bedroom and bathroom in her Pukekohe home. "This saves them from another added cost."

She had a daughter in Christchurch and knew what the city had gone through. "If you can let people enjoy themselves, you can't beat being part of [a World Cup] atmosphere." Ticket-holders for all Christchurch matches will receive refunds and be given priority to buy replacement tickets for rescheduled matches. Yvonne Collett, an Auckland schoolteacher, has three rooms available in her Half Moon Bay home - "take your pick", she says. Mrs Collett also signed up with the Red Cross to put up anyone from Christchurch needing accommodation, but she said she never heard back from the organisation. "I still wanted to do something, and we're rugby fans," Mrs Collett said. "If we can help, we're more than happy to share our house."

Rugby referee Smudge McNeilage has put together a Facebook campaign to collect 1000 offers of accommodation. He said he wanted to support Cantabrian rugby fans who had "been through hell". "And to top that off, they now find they have lost their two Rugby World Cup quarter-finals." The campaign was in the process of finding offers in Auckland before moving on to link up with ticket-holders in Christchurch, he said. Canterbury Metropolitan Rugby chairman Murray Withers said he owned quarter-finals tickets but was considering giving them up. "For the quarter-finals, you've realistically got to go Friday, Saturday and Sunday, and at the end of the day you're looking at costs over $500."

There were many people in Christchurch rugby circles debating what to do with their tickets, and offers of accommodation from generous Aucklanders could tip the balance, he said. "The accommodation cost is obviously one of the factors for the Christchurch people looking to go north. It's the great unknown in terms of travel costs."


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

The new waterfront, which is being prepared for the RWC 2011, will in effect almost double the size of the CBD. It is a huge project and it is slowly but surely coming together and promises to change the face of Auckland's waterfront as we know it. Here are some under construction photographs which will give you an idea of how huge the project is:


*THE VIADUCT EVENTS CENTRE + GATEWAY PLAZA:*

































































*JELLICOE STREET + NORTH WHARF:*



















































































*SILO PARK:*















































VIDEO:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

*PARTY CENTRAL* keeps on growing and growing .....


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Yesterday I caught the train from Britomart train station (downtown) to Kingsland train station (Eden Park) so that I could provide us with some updated images of EDEN PARK STADIUM. The landscaping is looking amazing and all that is left to do is the construction of the temporary seating. It is hard to imagine that it is the same area from 5 years ago. Enjoy ...... 

*PART 1*

Boarding at Britomart train station in downtown Auckland ....



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

Arrival at Kingsland train station ....



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

The walk from the train station to the stadium ..... Eden Park is rich in history and full of heritage listed buildings and villas (Victorian cottages) ....



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

Arrival at the stadium | Gate A .....



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

*PART 2* will continue shortly .....


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

*PART 2 *

There is an alternative walk from Kingsland train station to the stadium via Swamp Walk (the area used to be a swamp before it was reclaimed for residential purposes) ....



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

Then you reach GATE D .....


17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

*PART 3* to follow shortly ....


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

*PART 3*

The ASB stand at Eden Park Stadium ....



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Now for the new stands at Eden Park ...



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

The bus interchange ....



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

Awesome pics Syd!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

piles said:


> Awesome pics Syd!


Thanks piles :colgate:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Plans and a little bit of background information (for those who love landscape architecture) regarding the landscaping around Eden Park Stadium may be viewed at my new website *EYE ON AUCKLAND*


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

*100 days to World Cup: Final pieces falling into place*
NZ HERALD
1:00 PM Wednesday Jun 1, 2011

Dunedin's answer to a decrepit Carisbrook will meet its completion deadline a month before the Rugby World Cup, but it will have just a handful of games to sort out teething problems. While a redeveloped Eden Park has had since November to sort out its issues, Dunedin's $198.3 million Forsyth Barr Stadium, which will be known as Stadium Otago for the duration of the World Cup, will have little more than a month and a few provincial rugby matches to get things right. Carisbrook is still Dunedin's "safety net" if the new venue does not come up to scratch, but Carisbrook Stadium Trust chairman Malcolm Farry is confident the 30,500-seat stadium at the north end of the city will be ready. "If you walked in there now you'd think it was finished. It really will absolutely blow people away but there are just a few more things we have to do," he said.

Construction of the stadium - which has fixed 37m-high UV-transmitting ETFE (ethylene tetrafluoroethylene) roofing and offers better views, food and toilets than its creaky predecessor - started in June 2009. The stadium's interior is nearly finished and its turf is growing "superbly". Work on its east and west stands and its corporate suites is all that remains to be done. Five days after the August 1 handover to the Dunedin City Council, North Otago and West Coast will play the first match at the stadium before Otago host Manawatu on August 17. Mr Farry said the games should provide a good indication of the stadium's readiness for its quota of World Cup matches, beginning with England against Argentina on September 10.

Rugby New Zealand 2011 chief executive Martin Snedden said with the loss of Christchurch's AMI Stadium, Dunedin "has become an even more important" venue. "They have hit every single milestone in their construction process. It's absolutely on track to be handed over on August 1," he said. "The roof was the trickiest part of the whole project and has come through really well. The second thing was whether the grass would grow and there hasn't been the slightest issue." An artificial nylon substance has been injected into the surface. The natural grass roots wrap around the nylon, toughening the turf and reducing the chances of the quality of footing becoming compromised during the tournament.

Meanwhile, Eden Park's general manager of sales and marketing, Tracy Morgan, said a "significant amount" of work was required at the redeveloped ground with 12,000 temporary seats needed for the tournament. It will also need temporary facilities such as toilets and food and beverage outlets. Ms Morgan said a large media contingent was expected so facilities would have to be "seriously augmented" ahead of the tournament. Ground staff had an extensive lead-in period over the past year to trial things like the timing of the gates opening, crowd size and the duration of the events. There had been significant improvements in areas such as the enforcement of the liquor ban around the venue and monitoring patrons as they arrived for levels of intoxication.

"We have worked closely with our security provider, the police and our venue hirers to ensure we have a co-ordinated approach to minimising the risks of poor behaviour, but to also be able to deal appropriately should issues occur," she said. Stadium Taranaki and North Harbour Stadium were last year of concern to Mr Snedden, but are near completion.

*Northland Events Centre, Whangarei*

* Capacity: 20,000 
* Matches: 2 
- Tonga v Canada, Sep 14 
- Tonga v Japan, Sep 21

*North Harbour Stadium, Auckland*

* Capacity: 30,000 
* Matches: 4 
- France v Japan, Sep 10 
- Australia v Italy, Sep 11 
- South Africa v Namibia, Sep 22 
- South Africa v Samoa, Sep 30

*Eden Park, Auckland*

* Capacity: 60,000 
* Matches: 11 
- New Zealand v Tonga (opening match), Sep 9 
- Australia v Ireland, Sep 17 
- New Zealand v France, Sep 24 
- Fiji v Samoa, Sep 25 
- England v Scotland, Oct 1 
- Quarterfinal 2, Oct 8 
- Quarterfinal 4, Oct 9 
- Semifinal 1, Oct 15 
- Semifinal 2, Oct 16 
- Bronze Final, Oct 21 
- Final, October 23

*Waikato Stadium, Hamilton*

* Capacity: 30,000 
* Matches: 3 
- New Zealand v Japan, Sep 16 
- Wales v Samoa, Sep 18 
- Wales v Fiji, Oct 2

*Rotorua Stadium, Rotorua*

* Capacity: 26,000 
* Matches: 3 
- Fiji v Namibia, Sep 10 
- Samoa v Namibia, Sep 14 
- Ireland v Russia, Sep 25

*Stadium Taranaki,New Plymouth*

* Capacity: 26,000 
* Matches: 3 
- Ireland v USA, Sep 11 
- Russia v USA, Sep 15 
- Wales v Namibia, Sep 26

*McLean Park, Napier*

* Capacity: 15,000 
* Matches: 2

- France v Canada, Sep 18 
- Canada v Japan, Sep 27

*Arena Manawatu, Palmerston North*

* Capacity: 18,000 
* Matches: 2 
- Georgia v Romania, Sep 28 
- Argentina v Georgia, Oct 2

*Wellington Stadium, Wellington*

* Capacity:40,000 
* Matches:8 
- South Africa v Wales, Sep 11 
- South Africa v Fiji, Sep 17 
- Australia v USA, Sep 23 
- Argentina v Scotland, Sep 25 
- France v Tonga, Oct 1 
- New Zealand v Canada, Oct 2 
- Quarterfinal 1, Oct 8 
- Quarterfinal 3, Oct 9

*Trafalgar Park, Nelson*

* Capacity: 20,000 
* Matches: 3 
- Italy v Russia, Sep 20 
- Italy v USA, Sep 27 
- Australia v Russia, Oct 1

*Rugby Park, Invercargill*

* Capacity: 16,500 
* Matches: 3 
- Scotland v Romania, Sep 10 
- Scotland v Georgia, Sep 14 
- Argentina v Romania, Sep 17


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

*World Cup Countdown: Our Stadium of Four Million is coming alive*
NZ HERALD
1:00 PM Wednesday Jun 1, 2011

In 100 days the biggest sporting event in New Zealand's history gets under way. The RWC 2011 hosting rights were won on the back of international recognition that rugby, and the All Blacks, have long held a special place in the heart of our country and that, because of this, our hosting of this event will be unique and memorable. Come kick-off time we will be ready to welcome the rugby world. The foundations now in place for the 20-team, 48-match tournament that will take place across 12 stadiums are strong. We will not let people down. Over the past 12 months, even at the very highest levels, rugby has returned to being a game of "ball in hand" and the signs are that this tournament will be one punctuated by many on-field exciting moments.

And it won't just be the top five or six teams in genuine contention to win the Webb Ellis Cup taking centre-stage. Some of the minnows will cause huge anxiety for their better-ranked opponents and will become darlings of the media and public. It is that widespread community connection which will lift this tournament into something special. The 24 towns and cities hosting the teams, when their turn comes, will embrace and care for those teams and the players themselves will reciprocate by welcoming that show of support. Communities up and down the land are preparing to welcome our visitors. Northland has a "Paint it Red" campaign to welcome Canada, Japan and Tonga. Down in Southland, a small rural school at Limehills has one class adopting Scotland, the other Argentina.

Wrapped around all of this is the REAL New Zealand Festival where communities all over New Zealand are making sure that, outside of the rugby, visitors will see the best of what our country has to offer. Ultimately it is the people of New Zealand who will determine the success or otherwise of RWC 2011. If we all genuinely welcome and look after all our international guests brilliantly, if we find the right balance between supporting our team and enjoying the efforts of the other 19, then I'm positive everything will come together to make this a proud moment for our country.

Martin Snedden is the CEO of Rugby New Zealand 2011


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

*100 Days to go: Auckland puts its best face forward for the cup*
NZ HERALD
1:00 PM Wednesday Jun 1, 2011



02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

Come the Rugby World Cup, Auckland's biggest problem will be finding enough people to pour the beer, says Heart of the City chief executive Alex Swney. Party Central is locked and loaded, new developments at the Wynyard Quarter will be stars of the show and there will be plenty of entertainment at Aotea Square, says the central city cheerleader. Central Auckland - daytime population 170,000 - is already the country's "fourth largest city", says Swney, and will swell with tens of thousands more Aucklanders and up to 40,000 international visitors on any given match day.

It is not just downtown Auckland that is gearing up for the six-week tournament. Fanzones are springing up at Albany Lakes, The Trusts Stadium in Henderson and the Mangere Arts Centre. More than 30 suburbs will be decked out in the colours of visiting teams and almost 1000 businesses have joined the NZ 2011 Business Club to take advantage of the Cup. RWC 2011 Auckland co-ordination group boss Rachael Dacy says with 100 days until kick-off, there is no doubt Auckland will be ready to be the hub of the tournament.

"What's really exciting is that Aucklanders are starting to see what a difference RWC 2011 is making to this city and the legacy the tournament will leave." All that remained to be done over the next 100 days, she said, was to keep the foot on the accelerator and to get Aucklanders excited about the tournament. Auckland's most visible symbol for the Cup is the steel-framed CLOUD on Queens Wharf. The $9.8 million structure will provide an indoor venue to watch live matches on a big screen, and host trade displays, media and VIPs. Fans will also be able to watch games on big screens and listen to live performances outside at "party central" on Queens Wharf. Shed 10 on the wharf is undergoing a $4 million upgrade, which includes a new roof and exterior cladding. The AUCKLAND ART GALLERY has also been expanded and received a major refurbishment.

Further along the waterfront a $2 million plastic waka will be set up on Te Wero Island at the Viaduct Harbour. The waka has attracted its share of critics but Ngati Whatua project manager Renata Blair said it would be used to create opportunities for Maori businesses and a place where people could experience Maori culture during the Cup. In the words of Swney, some of the stars of the show will be six public projects costing $120 million at Wynyard Quarter, also known as the Tank Farm.

The $32 million VIADUCT EVENTS CENTRE at the end of Halsey St with its distinctive wave-like roof is nearly complete, and work is on track for a $3.7 million bridge linking the Viaduct Harbour with the first developments at Wynyard Quarter. They include turning Jellicoe St into a tree-lined boulevard, a $5.5 million GATEWAY PLAZA featuring seating, art and steps down to the water's edge, and the $12 million SILO PARK at the western end of Jellicoe St. At NORTH WHARF two new buildings have gone up on either side of a 1930s Auckland Harbour Board shed. These have been leased to cafes and restaurants, many seafood-based, and original features will be kept, such as old rail tracks with strip lighting inserted into them.

Waterfront Auckland, the public body carrying out the work, is also installing a 1.5km tram circuit of Wynyard Quarter. It is envisaged that Wynyard Quarter will be more family-friendly than party central. One issue still to be tested is a full trial of the EDEN PARK transport plan at the Bledisloe Cup test match on August 6. A partial trial during the recent Blues v Stormers Super 15 match, where 3800 fans travelled to the park by train and 1900 by bus, resulted in traffic backing up as far as Symonds St and Newton Rd with the closure of Sandringham Rd. For pool matches at Eden Park, organisers are aiming for up to 36,000 fans to arrive by public transport or walk, a number which will increase up to 45,000 for finals games.

Auckland Mayor Len Brown is pleased with the progress being made on getting the city ready for the Cup. "This will be the biggest event to come to Auckland for a generation so we have to make sure it works. "There will be good positive spin-offs for Aucklanders ranging from the upgrade of public transport (the re-introduction of TRAMS) through to development along the waterfront. We have been working on preparing for this event for many years and the focus will soon shift from building the infrastructure to getting the community and Auckland businesses behind the activity. "People will soon start to see the tournament come alive as we get closer to kick-off," Mr Brown said.

*Auckland fanzones *

Party Central, Queens Wharf. 
Capacity 20,000, Cloud, Shed 10, live match screenings, entertainment, showcase for New Zealand arts, food, wine and culture, focal point for opening night celebrations.

Albany Lakes. 
Capacity 10,000, two big screens, one floating on the lake, one licensed area and one family-friendly area, entertainment to include live bands and cultural performances.

The Trusts Stadium, Henderson. 
Capacity 6000, indoor venue with separate licensed and family areas, live entertainment with a West Auckland feel.

Mangere Arts Centre. 
Family and children's activities, arts and crafts market, strong Maori and Pacific Island flavour.


----------



## GanEden (Sep 23, 2008)

piles said:


> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/sport/news/article.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=10709907
> 
> *Parker: Don't take RWC from us*
> 
> ...


I would have thought the priorities in CHCH would be to build up the city again not waste money on 80 minutes of 30 obese blokes have a gay maul.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

*Last of the World Cup tickets go on sale*
NZ HERALD
5:30 AM Monday Jul 4, 2011

The next few days may be your last chance to get to a Rugby World Cup match, as the last of the tickets go on sale today. The remaining tickets to the pool games will be available from 9am on the official tournament website. Tickets to the knockout matches will go on sale tomorrow, also from 9am on the tournament site. Punters are being urged to get in quick as the demand is expected to be huge and tickets will be released on a first-come, first-served basis. Adult and children's tickets will be available to all 40 pool matches, which will be spread around the country.

Some of the cheapest adult tickets are in the standing areas on the terraces and grass embankments of the stadiums; one of those will cost $31, or $15 for a child, but ticketsthat cheap are available for only about 17 games. You can still get a bargain for many of the other matches, with some of the lower-priced tickets going for $41 and $51. You can see Fiji go up against Samoa at Eden Park for $41; top-grade tickets to that game would cost you $123. But other A-grade tickets are a little steeper, with the New Zealand versus France match at Eden Park costing $460, the same as for the first match of the tournament, New Zealand versus Tonga.

A children's ticket to that encounter will set you back $61. Tickets to the knockout games are expected to go quickly, with the cheapest priced at $97 for the bronze final. The A-grade tickets are priced at from $358 for the bronze final, $491 for a quarter-final and almost $800 for a semifinal. Remaining tickets to the final were not readily available last night but may also be up for grabs.

Meanwhile, the last of the auditions for the Rugby World Cup opening ceremony took place at the weekend. Dozens of people turned out in Auckland yesterday to show they've got what it takes to be a part of the group welcoming the world on the big night.

To buy tickets go to www.rugbyworldcup.com/tickets


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

*Visitors' fun rated higher than All Black's win*
NZ HERALD
5:30 AM Saturday Jul 2, 2011

New Zealanders care more about Rugby World Cup visitors having a good time than the All Blacks winning the trophy, a poll has found. The Herald-DigiPoll survey of 750 people last week found that 59.2 per cent rated visitors' experiences more important than an All Blacks triumph (36.6 per cent). The poll asked: "Which of these possible outcomes is more important to you?" Respondents were given three choices: the All Blacks winning the cup, the visitors having a great time in New Zealand, or don't know.

Tournament boss Martin Snedden said he would have expected the poll to produce the opposite result. "It's natural for New Zealand ... If you gave people the opportunity to choose both, I think you would get another twist," he said. Mr Snedden has said that although the All Blacks would have another chance of winning the World Cup in four years, New Zealand might not have the opportunity to host the tournament again. And most of the expected visitors during the tournament "don't give a toss" if the hosts won, he told an Australian newspaper, the Eden Magnet, last month.

Yesterday, Mr Snedden said the most important thing was for New Zealanders to maintain a positive attitude towards the tournament and its visitors. "Within that atmosphere there's nothing wrong with New Zealanders backing the All Blacks to the hilt." Last month, he said the Real NZ nationwide festival being held in parallel to the World Cup would engage visitors and locals as much as - if not more than - the rugby. More than 500 festival events will be held around the country in September and October.

Festival director Briony Ellis said New Zealanders were starting to realise that the World Cup was an unmatched opportunity to showcase the country. "That's what it's all about. New Zealanders want to show the world what we have."

*THE CHOICES*

When the Rugby World Cup takes place in New Zealand this year, which of these possible outcomes is more important to you?

* The All Blacks winning the Cup - 36.6 per cent 
* That the visitors have a great time in New Zealand - 59.2 per cent 
* Don't know: 4.2 per cent 
* Margin of error: 3.6 per cent


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

*Off-field fun for rugby teams*
NZ HERALD
5:30 AM Sunday Jul 3, 2011



Queenstown by craigsydnz, on Flickr

New Zealand will roll out the red carpet for its visiting international rugby stars, providing them with five-star treatment during the World Cup. The first teams will fly in at the start of September to official welcomes in Maori and English - the first experience of a hongi for many of the hulking overseas sportsmen. And then they will climb on the bus to their hotels. With only 68 days until kick-off, teams have locked in some of New Zealand's best hotels and have already planned extracurricular activities off the field.

Our neighbours across the Tasman have their sights set on an adventurous getaway to the picturesque South Island town of Hanmer Springs. The squad will spend four days between games at the 4 star Heritage Hotel with "the Southern Alps as their constant backdrop". Despite the luxurious comfort indoors, coach and Cantabrian Robbie Deans has planned to take the team out on his much-loved jet boat. "He's jet boat mad, so the jet boat will come out at some stage," said Matt McIlraith, the Wallabies spokesman. "Hopefully he doesn't drown some of our players." It was important for players to be rested and refreshed during the competition's down-time, he added.

Ireland spokesman Karl Richardson said they would be making the most of their time in New Zealand, revisiting hot spots they enjoyed during last year's visit. "I do remember a greyish picture of the team Zorbing [in Rotorua] on Wayne Shelford's book shelf ... [also] mud baths and white water rafting." Whether the big front row forwards can squeeze into the hole on a Zorb inflatable ball remains to be seen. The Irish team also plan to go fishing in the wilderness of New Plymouth - the hometown of one of their coaches, former All Black Greg Feek.

Russia will enjoy 180 degree views of Tauranga when they stay at The Sebel Trinity Wharf, a four-star hotel built over the water. They will have the luxury of a waterfront bar, an outdoor swimming pool and fully-equipped gymnasium. Russian spokeswoman Ilya Nechaev said the team was looking forward to returning to New Zealand after they played two friendly matches against Taranaki and South Canterbury in January.

Further north, Japan, Samoa and Fiji are hoping for a more natural experience by visiting the volcanic rock formations in Kerikeri and sailing the seas. Samoa's team manager Matthew Vaea said they planned to take the Spirit of New Zealand, a ship more often used to develop teenagers' leadership qualities, to Waiheke Island.

But not all teams will be seeking adventure.

Argentinian Rugby Union media manager Rafael Laria said their main focus was rugby. "Once a week we will make an Argentinian barbecue, an 'asado'. The players are here for the World Cup, so on rest days they will prefer to do quiet activities," Laria said.

*Players at play*

*Australia*
Hotels: Crown Plaza, Auckland. Intercontinental, Wellington. Heritage Hotel, Hanmer Springs

Activities: Out on Robbie Deans' jetboat. Visit to Christchurch.

*England*
Hotels: SkyCity, Auckland.

*Canada*
Hotels: Bluewater Hotel, Napier.

*Italy*
Hotels: Rutherford Hotel, Nelson. Pullman Hotel, Auckland. Mercure Leisure Lodge, Dunedin.

*France*
Hotels: Spencer on Byron, Takapuna.

*Tonga*
Hotels: Novotel Ellerslie, Auckland. Kingsgate, Whangarei. James Cook, Wellington.

*Russia*
Hotels: The Devon Hotel, New Plymouth. Chateau Marlborough, Blenheim. Monaco Resort, Nelson. The Sebel Hotel Trinity Wharf, Tauranga. Heritage Hotel, Rotorua.

*South Africa* 
Hotels: Intercontinental, Wellington. Bayview Wairakei Resort, Taupo.

*Japan*
Activities: Visit volcanic rock formations in Kerikeri. Plan to go fishing, off-road driving, bungy jumping, cycling and mountain biking, in Auckland, Whangarei, Napier and Hamilton.

*Fiji*
Activities: White Island Cruise in Whakatane. SkyTower Walk in Auckland.

*Samoa*
Activities: Spirit of New Zealand from Auckland to Waiheke Island (tbc). Visiting Samoan churches around the country.

*Ireland*
Activities: Zorb in Rotorua, white-water rafting, bungy jump in Taupo, fishing in New Plymouth.

*Scotland*
Hotel: Kelvin Hotel, Invercargill.


----------



## KiwiSky (Nov 30, 2010)

Why NZ has to be so far away from Chile?!
Why don't we have have a good rugby team?!

My friends call me kiwi and i can still remember being in Aucklands airport in front of a "Kiwi Store" posing dor a picture hahaha

Lets watch the WC in HD at least.
Nice stadiums btw


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

KiwiSky said:


> Why NZ has to be so far away from Chile?!
> Why don't we have have a good rugby team?!
> 
> My friends call me kiwi and i can still remember being in Aucklands airport in front of a "Kiwi Store" posing dor a picture hahaha
> ...


I hope that we treated you well when you visited our far away shores  I like all the stadiums except Eden Park but in saying that it is a huge improvement from the old Eden Park :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

*Rugby World Cup ticket sales pass one million mark*
NZ HERALD
5:01 PM Wednesday Jul 6, 2011
Share

Ticket sales for the Rugby World Cup have passed the one million mark. Tournament organiser Rugby New Zealand 2011 said it had seen a surge in sales since all remaining tickets were put up for grabs this week. It said the recent sales had boosted ticket revenue by $17 million to $220 million. That is 82 per cent of its revenue target of $268.5 million - an operating loss of $39 million. RNZ 2011 chief executive Martin Snedden said he was thrilled with how ticket sales had gone so far. The tournament had more than nine times the revenue of 2005 British and Irish Lions tour - which held the previous record at $24 million, he said.

"This has been a tremendous start to our final ticketing campaign and we are thrilled with the way fans in New Zealand and around the world have responded. "This is a fantastic result and is about where we expected to be with little over two months until the Tournament kicks-off." Over the last six weeks 211,000 Rugby World Cup tickets have been sold for a total value of $51 million. The cheapest All Blacks tickets available for the Rugby World Cup are now $194 each. There are no seats left for the New Zealand-France pool match at Eden Park on September 24 and the Bronze and Grand Finals.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

*'Sold out' signs go up as Cup sales soar*
NZ HERALD
5:30 AM Thursday Jul 7, 2011

Only a third of Rugby World Cup tickets are left as sales hit the one million mark - and three matches have sold out. Tournament organisers yesterday revealed the latest sales figures, which add up to 63 per cent of tickets available and 74 per cent of the targeted number. Sales surged this week as the remaining seats were put on the market in the final ticketing phase. About 100,000 tickets - or 6 per cent of the total - sold in the past three days. All Black matches have been big sellers, but games between some of the visiting teams have also sold well.

Ireland versus Italy in Dunedin and South Africa versus Samoa in Albany have seats available in only one category, and the France-Canada game in Napier has sold out. The final and New Zealand's game against France are also booked out. "This has been a tremendous start to our final ticketing campaign, and we are thrilled with the way fans in New Zealand and around the world have responded," said Martin Snedden, chief executive of tournament organisers Rugby New Zealand 2011. They are expecting ticket sales to pull in $268.5 million, based on 1.35 million tickets being sold for the 48 games - 84 per cent of capacity.

This week's sales have boosted revenue by $17 million to $220 million, reaching 82 per cent of the income target. In the past six weeks, fans have bought 211,000 tickets worth $51 million. "This is a fantastic result, and is about where we expected to be with little over two months until the tournament kicks off," Mr Snedden said. Previously, the highest revenue-generating event in New Zealand's history had been the 2005 Lions tour, which grossed $24 million, Mr Snedden said.

Tickets can be bought online at www.rugbyworldcup.com/tickets


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Dunedin's Forsyth Barr Stadium:

A great behind the scenes video:

http://vimeo.com/25708647




New Stadium by _setev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

*Unique New Zealand RWC 2011 welcomes planned*



New Zealand Haka by sparky2000, on Flickr

Tournament organiser Rugby New Zealand 2011 today confirmed arrangements for the Official Team Welcomes for each of the 20 participating teams at Rugby World Cup 2011 (RWC 2011). A mix of marae-based and civic events are being arranged for each team (see schedule below). “These welcomes will be warm and uniquely New Zealand flavoured,” said Michelle Hooper, Team Services Manager for Tournament Organiser Rugby New Zealand 2011. “They will combine local cultural elements and distinctive regional hospitality to ensure teams begin their stay here in a memorable way.” The location of each welcome has been determined by the region the team will first stay in.

“The regions have really embraced this concept, have been central to planning and are thrilled about being the first to welcome the teams to New Zealand and the opportunity it provides to showcase themselves to the world.” A key part of each welcome will be the official capping ceremony where each of the 30 team members receives an official commemorative cap marking his participation in the seventh Rugby World Cup. Welcomes take place between September 1 and 8 and involve 12 marae and eight civic ceremonies. Japan will be the first team welcomed on September 1 at Aotea Square in Auckland and Russia, the last, at Blenheim’s Omaka Marae on September 8.

A marae is a meeting place for Maori communities and the welcome ceremony or powhiri includes speeches and songs, and concludes with a meal or hākari. The civic welcomes will also include powhiri elements (see note below). “Underlining all welcomes is the Maori spirit of hospitality or manaakitanga, which means the act of hosting or caring,” said Michelle Hooper. “The welcomes will show teams that their arrival here is special both for local communities and our country and will be a great example of the warm hosting we are sure New Zealanders will provide teams and fans throughout the Tournament.”

Tournament owners Rugby World Cup Ltd (RWCL) believes the welcomes will provide a unique and warm reception for the 20 teams and set the tone for the seven-week tournament. A RWCL Director will be present at each welcome. “The warmth of the team welcomes will be the start of a great New Zealand experience for all players and officials at RWC 2011,” said Kit McConnell, RWCL Tournament Director. “An important part of each Rugby World Cup, part of what makes the tournament special, is the way each team engages with the host country and the communities hosting them. 

“This Tournament is not just about the Rugby, it is also about showcasing the very best that New Zealand has to offer from its cuisine, culture and countryside, to the warmth of its people. It will be an exceptional experience for all who travel to New Zealand for RWC 2011. The teams are excited about arriving here, and I am sure communities throughout New Zealand are excited about welcoming them and making them feel at home.” The arrival of each team into the country will also be acknowledged in a uniquely New Zealand way with an informal welcome by the public and local community at the final airport they arrive at on their journey to New Zealand.

*Marae*: Central to Maori culture and community activities is the marae. Marae are dedicated buildings which represent the genealogy and stories of the local iwi or people. Marae provide a meeting place for Maori and their communities to gather for celebrations, bereavements, wānanga or learning forums, and hui or meetings.

*Powhiri*: Manaakitanga is how Maori uniquely express hospitality to their guests or manuhiri. This unique expression is visible when Maori welcome visitors during a ceremony called powhiri (also pōhiri). A powhiri is a set of protocols which include speeches and songs, and concludes with a meal or hakari. The protocols can vary between iwi and regions.

*Team Welcome Ceremonies*

Japan - Auckland, Aotea Square .... Sept 1
Romania - Ashburton Events Centre .... Sept 2
Namibia - Gisborne, Te Poho o Rawiri Marae .... Sept 3
France - Auckland, Orakei Marae, Bastion Point .... Sept 3
Italy - Nelson, Whakatau Marae .... Sept 3
New Zealand - Auckland, Aotea Square .... Sept 3
USA - Whanganui, Putiki Marae .... Sept 4
Argentina - Dunedin Town Hall .... Sept 4
Ireland - Queenstown, Skyline .... Sept 4
Wales - Wellington, Takapuwahia Marae, Porirua .... Sept 4
South Africa - Wellington, Te Raukura .... Sept 5
Canada - Northland, Waitangi, Paihia .... Sept 5
Tonga - Auckland, Papakura Marae, Papakura .... Sept 6
Georgia - Queenstown, Skyline .... Sept 6
Fiji - Tauranga, Huria Marae .... Sept 6
Australia - Auckland, Aotea Square .... Sept 6
England - Dunedin Town Hall .... Sept 6
Samoa - Rotorua, Ohinemutu .... Sept 8
Scotland - Invercargill, Te Rau Aroha Marae .... Sept 8
Russia - Blenheim, Omaka Marae .... Sept 8

*P.S.* Ireland and Georgia score big time, the Skyline in Queenstown is breathtaking - lucky buggers  ... the view from Skyline:



Queenstown, New Zealand, Skyline by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



Queenstown, New Zealand, Skyline by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

*RWC party central details announced*
NZ HERALD
7:35 PM Thursday Jun 30, 2011










All 48 Rugby World Cup matches will be screened on multiple big screens at Auckland's QUEEN'S WHARF, Rugby World Cup Minister Murray McCully says. Work on the wharf was almost complete, on time and within budget, he said. The wharf, which has been described by the Government as "party central", will be open every day of the tournament with free access. "New Zealanders and visitors will be able to watch the rugby on big screens, enjoy free concerts by top Kiwi bands and view displays of New Zealand's creativity, innovation and ingenuity," Mr McCully said.

The highlights will include an official Rugby World Cup fan zone, which would screen all 48 matches live on big screens, a series of live concert, and the giant globe-trotting Tourism New Zealand rugby ball that was a prominent part of the last tournament in France. The wharf's new building, named The Cloud, will host a series of events showcasing New Zealand business and industry innovation. "From a commercial point of view, the food and beverage industries, the boat builders, the fashion design people, the film makers will all have their chance to use this space.

There will be an international audience here in September and October," Mr McCully said. The wharf will also host the Real New Zealand Festival, which will feature live local acts including Opshop, The Feelers, The Black Seeds, Katchafire, Don McGlashan, Greg Johnson, Bella Kalolo, Moana and the Tribe, Tami Neilson and I Am Giant. Mr McCully said more acts were being secured but he was confident the line-up would display the best of New Zealand music. The giant rugby ball was also a welcome addition, he said.

"It has always received good feedback and now New Zealanders will be able to enjoy the display during the RWC." What would happen to The Cloud after the World Cup Would be up to the Waterfront Development Agency and there were no plans to send it to Christchurch, as has been suggested. "The Waterfront Development Agency has told us that they want us to keep it here and use it for events. The commitment we've given is it's here for as long as the Auckland Waterfront Development Agency wants it: they're our partner in the ownership of the site and if they can use it, they can have it."

Mr McCully said he was not concerned about ticket sales, which have been slower than predicted. "We've still got quite a few tickets to sell, but I'm comfortable that we're looking pretty good. "I'm focused on Australia as a market where we can be more active now. For those people it is not a long trip and they were always going to be a market we focused on and we'll be doing that now, in the last phase before Rugby World Cup 2011." Auckland Mayor Len Brown said the daily programme would be built around the tournament's 48 matches.

Shed 10 would be the heart of the fan zone, but the wharf's flexible spaces would allow it to expand outdoors and into The Cloud for the biggest matches. "Queens Wharf will be the country's biggest official fan zone and the best place in New Zealand to watch the matches live on screen," Mr Brown said. "Whether or not you have tickets to matches you can still be a part of RWC 2011 at Queens Wharf with all the action on screen and official merchandise available on site." "Standing here in Shed 10, this is amazing. This was a dingy hole and look at it now - they are really starting to get it shaped-up. Sponsors including ANZ, Heineken, Brancott Estate and DHL will also have exhibitions. 

Further announcements from other sponsors and more details of activities were expected in the near future.



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Charming cities and stadia. Should be a good tournament.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

MS20 said:


> Charming cities and stadia. Should be a good tournament.


Thanks for the reassurance  :hug:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

I thought that it would be time for a *SUMMARY* of the Cities | Towns | Regions that some people will be visiting.

*SOUTH ISLAND*

CHRISTCHURCH - Part 1
CHRISTCHURCH - Part 2


AKAROA - Part 1
AKAROA - Part 2
AKAROA - Part 3
AKAROA - Part 4
AKAROA - Part 5


QUEENSTOWN - Part 1
QUEENSTOWN - Part 2

ARROWTOWN - Part 1
ARROWTOWN - Part 2


*NORTH ISLAND*


AUCKLAND - Part 1
AUCKLAND - Part 2

WAIHEKE ISLAND - Part 1
WAIHEKE ISLAND - Part 2


WELLINGTON - Part 1
WELLINGTON - Part 2


RUSSELL - Part 1
RUSSELL - Part 2


HAWKES BAY REGION - Part 1
HAWKES BAY REGION - Part 2

NAPIER - Part 1
NAPIER - Part 2

HASTINGS - Part 1


TAURANGA | MOUNT MAUNGANUI - Part1


COROMANDEL REGION - Part 1
COROMANDEL REGION - Part 2

WHANGAMATA - Part 1
WHANGAMATA - Part 2


----------



## flavze (May 13, 2009)

if i had more $$ i would have come over for this, always wanted to visit kiwi land being there for the biggest party in the countries history would have been great. Plus seeing a bit of rugby would have been fun.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

flavze said:


> if i had more $$ i would have come over for this, always wanted to visit kiwi land being there for the biggest party in the countries history would have been great. Plus seeing a bit of rugby would have been fun.


It is an expensive affair, I am surprised that the ticket sales are going so well - some have been saving for years by the look of things  I hope that you win the lottery mate :colgate:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is a great website showing all the events + festivals planned around NZ during the World Cup (such as NZ Fashion Week in Auckland and if you are in Wellington don't miss *WOW*, it is an annual event and it is awesome (the video will give you an idea of what to expect) ....... *EXPERIENCE REAL NZ*


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

*Discount wi-fi zone to be ready for Cup visitors*
NZ HERALD
5:30 AM Wednesday Jul 13, 2011

The Auckland Council says its partnership with service provider Tomizone will expand a discount wi-fi network in time for it to be used by Rugby World Cup visitors. The partnership was announced on the same day as the council revealed a new study showing how early investment in broadband could boost the city's economic productivity by 7 to 9 per cent above targets. Mayor Len Brown said the wi-fi zone would cover Kingsland, all of Queen St, Britomart and Queens Wharf, lower Parnell, northern Ponsonby Rd, Mt Eden Village andOnehunga.

It would also be in main rugby training areas and selected transport hubs around Auckland. The network would stay after the rugby tournament, and continue expanding to other parts of Auckland. "Auckland Council will retain control of the content, which gives it a flexible platform for the future," said Mr Brown. Service would be at a guaranteed discount to market rates, with free access to websites giving information on World Cup activities, public services, tourism and transport services.

A spokeswoman for the mayor's office said the amount of the ratepayers' investment in the service was unavailable because it was commercially sensitive. The money came from former councils' broadband development budgets and expansion would be self-funded, she said. It would not be an ongoing cost to the council and ratepayers because profits from the service would be reinvested in expansion. Tomizone director Steve Simms said the expansion would be attractive to residents and visitors who wanted to use their wi-fi gadgets in the city and use their roaming accounts from providers such as Skype, iPass and Bongo.

For Aucklanders, it meant more and better wireless internet access for portable devices such as iPads. The council's economic development forum yesterday received a Berl Economics consultancy report on broadband benefits. It was a joint study with the Bay of Plenty Regional Council and the Priority One Tauranga development agency. Forum acting chairman Cameron Brewer said the study was timely as it identified priorities for the introduction of new capacity for Crown Fibre and local fibre companies.

Berl's favoured priority targets were downtown Auckland, Newmarket and Grafton, Penrose, Takapuna, Devonport, Whangaparaoa, Snells Beach, Warkworth, Wellsford, Helensville, Pukekohe and Waiuku.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

flierfy said:


> They got it wrong with the colours in this case. Team Ireland represents the whole island and not just the republic.


What should it have been ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

*Rosy World Cup welcome enough to take English breath away*








It was more like a night at the Proms than dour ceremony when the England rugby team were officially welcomed by hundreds of vocal supporters in Dunedin yesterday. A well-received haka powhiri was returned in kind with an impassioned version of Swing Low, Sweet Chariot to the delight of the large audience - many of whom wore and waved the red-and-white colours of their home country. The more than 50 players and support crew of the England team, wearing navy suits with red ties, watched, filmed and clapped to Scottish dancing and a Chinese Lion dance, in a nod to the host city's heritage.

England rugby coach and former World Cup-winning captain Martin Johnson said this cup started with the team's arrival in Dunedin, and the city's new stadium was "incredibly impressive". "Thanks a lot for that welcome, an extraordinary warm welcome ... [it] took our breath away to come in here and see so many people." In their first two days players had worn sunglasses and suncream rather than the thermals they had packed. The vocal English fans were singled out by British High Commissioner Victoria Treadell, who joked, "Please don't get into trouble, but if you do ... the British High Commission is here to help you."

She hoped the England team would be joined in the final by "that team that has the black strip". England captain Lewis Moody began his speech with a "kia ora" and apologised to local dignitaries for "dropping a few headbutts in there while attempting a hongi". "But rugby is a contact sport so I am sure it will be fine." He said it was humbling to be in such a rugby town, and the team were looking forward to this Saturday's encounter with Argentina.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

SYDNEY said:


> What should it have been ?


Green and a little bit white.


----------



## GanEden (Sep 23, 2008)

SYDNEY said:


> *Rosy World Cup welcome enough to take English breath away*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Union will never move on from its upper crust pims drinking brigade.....


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

NZ is doing an awesome job in its preparations. Best wishes for a highly successful WC!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

flierfy said:


> Green and a little bit white.


Thanks for that :cheers:



briker said:


> NZ is doing an awesome job in its preparations. Best wishes for a highly successful WC!


Thanks sweet-pea - I am glad to see that you are still alive, I have sent you so many messages to find out of you are okay but to no avail - I am glad to see that you are still with us :hug:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

07 SEP 11 RWC 2011 AUSTRALIA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Just under 23 hours before the first game kicks off ...



08 SEP 11 RWC 2011 NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

Yippee I get to go back to Auckland next month and will be there for the Final.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I have seen many a good opening ceremony. This was one of them.

Incredible.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

Mo Rush said:


> I have seen many a good opening ceremony. This was one of them.
> 
> Incredible.


Thanks mo, I must agree with you, we expected something good but that was incredible :cheers:

*GO NEW ZEALAND !!*



RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Quay Street, Queens Wharf and the Viaduct were absolutely packed this afternoon heading into the opening of RWC 2011.


RWC 2011 opening by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 opening by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 opening by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 opening by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 opening by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 opening by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 opening by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 opening by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 opening by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 opening by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Mo Rush said:


> I have seen many a good opening ceremony. This was one of them.


We hardly got to see any of it in the UK - stupid ITV thought talking heads in the studio and countless adverts were a better use of their time. :bash:


----------



## Findecan (Jul 22, 2010)

:cheers: Well, beautiful opening ceremony, that was good to see the maori traditions so well represented. And impressing haka (the New Zealander as the Tongan one).

Oh, and btw good performance by the All Blacks, I can't wait for the game against France !


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Loved the flag-themed lighting on the Sky Tower, the Australian one the most. It's gonna be a great WC!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Tomorrow morning (8:00 AM, CET):


ALLEZ LES BLEUS !!! 


:cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

anyone knows where can i found the OC in HD for download? MAybe they sell it on dvd?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

CharlieP said:


> We hardly got to see any of it in the UK - stupid ITV thought talking heads in the studio and countless adverts were a better use of their time. :bash:


What a shame mate, it was truly magnificent :cheers: I will include some links for you to watch and I am hoping that people outside of NZ can view them - cross fingers 




Findecan said:


> :cheers: Well, beautiful opening ceremony, that was good to see the maori traditions so well represented. And impressing haka (the New Zealander as the Tongan one).
> 
> Oh, and btw good performance by the All Blacks, I can't wait for the game against France !





parcdesprinces said:


> Tomorrow morning (8:00 AM, CET):
> 
> ALLEZ LES BLEUS !!!
> 
> ...


Allez Les Bleus .. I am loving all the French supporters and how they dress up, I have seen some really funny things - fantastic spirit 




Ekumenopolis said:


> Loved the flag-themed lighting on the Sky Tower, the Australian one the most. It's gonna be a great WC!


Cheers mate, I think that most of us were a little skeptical here in little NZ but it look as if we may just pull it off 




TEBC said:


> anyone knows where can i found the OC in HD for download? MAybe they sell it on dvd?


I am hoping that they release a DVD - I so want it :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

FIREWORKS Display (one needs to see the video where they show how the various points across the city tie in with the drag queens, harbour, aerial acrobats and the music but this will have to do for now):

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/video.cfm?c_id=1&gal_objectid=10750788&gallery_id=121347


EVENTS throughout the City:

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/rugby-wor..._id=1503158&gal_cid=1503158&gallery_id=121316


SNIPPETS from the OPENING CEREMONY:

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/rugby-wor..._id=1503158&gal_cid=1503158&gallery_id=121340


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Russia will certainly have the stadia for 2023. What's the weather like around the country in October?


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

CharlieP said:


> Russia will certainly have the stadia for 2023. What's the weather like around the country in October?


The optimum temperature for the game of rugby. On average in the European part +10 +15 Celsius.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Its been a great tournament so far! - congrat to everyone in NZ - magic place! 
Bring on the Bokke to wipe out the Aussies on Sunday!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

And turned out a North x South Hemisphere final!! 6 nations x 4 nations!! I´ll bet it will be NZL x FRA


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

*1/4 FINALS​*
*FRANCE * *19 * *ENGLAND* *12*​
:banana:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ 

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

YYYYYYEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !

GO HOME ROSBEEFS ! YOU GOT THE OLYMPICS, WE'VE GOT THE WORLD CUP !


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Congratulations to both FRANCE and WALES. Let's hope that The All Blacks get to play one of you in the final :colgate:

We joined the fans yesterday and walked 2 Kilometres of the *FAN TRAIL*, there is lots of art works from the students at Auckland Uni and entertainment. Here are some pics for your perusal ...

*PART 1:*


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

*PART 2:*


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Some scenes in the city centre ...


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Findecan (Jul 22, 2010)

SYDNEY said:


> Congratulations to both FRANCE and WALES. Let's hope that The All Blacks get to play one of you in the final :colgate:


Congrats to the Aussies and the All Blacks, we have 2 beautiful semi-finals comming up next week-end :cheers:.

And thanks for all your photos since the beginning of the WC, they allow us to have an overview of the great atmosphere there in New Zealand.





Jex7844 said:


> *1/4 FINALS​*
> *FRANCE * *19 * *ENGLAND* *12*​
> :banana:





parcdesprinces said:


> ^^
> 
> :banana::banana::banana:





Boriska said:


> YYYYYYEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !
> 
> GO HOME ROSBEEFS ! YOU GOT THE OLYMPICS, WE'VE GOT THE WORLD CUP !



Oh les chauvins !!!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Findecan said:


> C
> Oh les chauvins !!!


Sorry, what ? Chauvinistic ?? Nah, not at all :angel::


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

parcdesprinces said:


> Sorry, what ? Chauvinistic ?? Nah, not at all :angel::


Wrong Flag - France played England, not the United Kingdom.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^Nope :nono: !!

Atually, for us French, rugby union is: France (+ Italy and Argentina) vs Brits ! (but don't tell anyone because it's a secret :laugh

The same during the so called "Six" Nations Championship: We all know that we play 4 times against England ! :yes:


----------



## gorgu (Mar 16, 2003)

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^Nope :nono: !!
> 
> Atually, for us French, rugby union is: France (+ Italy and Argentina) vs Brits ! (but don't tell anyone because it's a secret :laugh
> 
> The same during the so called "Six" Nations Championship: We all know that we play 4 times against England ! :yes:


Get stuffed garlic breath, as a scot I am wishing France get gubbed by Wales, and to be honest with posts like that above I hope England stuff you in the six nations


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Findecan said:


> Congrats to the Aussies and the All Blacks, we have 2 beautiful semi-finals comming up next week-end :cheers:.
> 
> And thanks for all your photos since the beginning of the WC, they allow us to have an overview of the great atmosphere there in New Zealand.


You are most welcome and thanks, the All Blacks won't be a full strength team going into the semi's so all we can do is pray and cross fingers :colgate:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^ Yeah but Australia has Quade Cooper stinking up our backline


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^Nope :nono: !!
> 
> Atually, for us French, rugby union is: France (+ Italy and Argentina) vs Brits ! (but don't tell anyone because it's a secret :laugh
> 
> The same during the so called "Six" Nations Championship: We all know that we play 4 times against England ! :yes:


No you don't - you only play England twice in the 6 Nations. (and you play them again on saturday too)

How dare you call us Scots 'English' after we have fought alongside you against them? 

Vive la Vieille Alliance! (Because my teams are shit and already home  )


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Walbanger said:


> ^^ Yeah but Australia has Quade Cooper stinking up our backline


I still think that the Wallabies stand the best chance of going through to the final - obviously I hope that I am wrong but


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Auckland , Eden Park*












before renovation












if you want to see more stadia pictures , Please visit below URL.


New Zealand


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

thanks a lot for all those cool pics, Sydney !


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

*IRB head lavish in praise of NZ hosts*
NZ HERALD
5:30 AM Friday Oct 14, 2011

This Rugby World Cup has been the best ever - "probably" - and the tournament will return to New Zealand some day, says the head of the International Rugby Board. "If you take it all together, it's certainly exceptional," IRB chief executive Mike Miller said yesterday. "Best ever? Probably. "But, you know, if you ask the people who worked on France, they would say, yes, it's very good, but ... and the people who worked on Australia as well, which was another great tournament.

"It's certainly set the bar very high for England. It's going to be very difficult for England or anyone who follows to have a tournament which has been as successful as this, I think." Only two weekends remain. Two hundred tickets to Sunday's All Blacks v Australia semifinal were released at midday yesterday and sold out within hours. For Saturday's semifinal, between France and Wales, about 3500 tickets are left in most seating categories, priced from $300 to $800. Tournament organisers have also announced that a couple of hundred extra tickets to the grand final will be made available today at midday. 

IRB tournament director Kit McConnell encouraged visitors and locals to make the most of the few matches left. "Don't let the last two weekends pass you by," Mr McConnell said. He urged everyone to end the World Cup on a high. "If you can't manage to make it out to the stadiums, just make sure you share it with friends and family, get down to the waterfront, get down to a fan zone nearby, just make sure you make the most of the last two weekends." Mr Miller said the tournament's atmosphere, volunteers, operations and the co-operation between Rugby New Zealand 2011, the New Zealand Rugby Union, local and national governments and the IRB had been "absolutely great".

But the performances on the field were also standouts. "The first World Cup I saw in the flesh was in '91 and I would say this must be the most competitive World Cup ever." The IRB had made a calculated decision to pair a return to New Zealand - a spiritual home of rugby but yielding lower revenues - with a high-grossing event in England. Deciding two World Cup hosts at a time allowed some risks to be taken, he said.

"I think it's good that in this modern era, the council was prepared to take a decision that wasn't just based on, 'where can we get the most money?'," he said. "Whether we come back to New Zealand at some point? Look, I'm sure the World Cup will come back here at some point. It's just that there are so many other countries that want to host now that it will be a while."


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Pistolero said:


> thanks a lot for all those cool pics, Sydney !


You are most welcome mate, thanks for the kind words


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

SYDNEY said:


> "It's certainly set the bar very high for England. It's going to be very difficult for England or anyone who follows to have a tournament which has been as successful as this, I think."


It's going to be a hard act for England to follow, because, unlike the current tournament, rugby won't be the only show in town. On the opening weekend, far more people will be at Premier League soccer than at the World Cup games! Also, from what I saw, the opening ceremony saw the centre of Auckland full of people joining in the excitement - however the sheer size and scale of London will make that next to impossible, and there will be people in Trafalgar Square without the first clue that a World Cup is even happening...

I'm massively looking forward to it, and will go to as many games as I can manage, but I can't see it capturing the country's imagination in the way that the current RWC has...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*France 9 - 8 Wales* 

France will play its 3rd Final out of 7 WC !!

:banana::banana::banana::banana:



Wales played very well though, what a stressful match !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

Fantastic - we were sitting on the edge of our seats and when the whistle blew the crowd went wild - well done France ! The Kiwi's just love the French spirit and how friendly they are ... now it's our turn and let's hope that it is an All Blacks vs France final :colgate:


----------



## Findecan (Jul 22, 2010)

parcdesprinces said:


> Wales played very well though, what a stressful match !!


The end of the match was very intense and stressful, what a relief when the final whistle sounded...
Congratulations to the Welsh who never gave up, great match from them.

Now, I hope it will be a better match between NZ and Australia, and we will have the revenge of the final of 1987 :cheers:


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

What is odd is that I rarely saw a French team so bad. It will be necessary to be much better not to be ridiculous in finale!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Congrats Guys !!! :cheers:


Ready for the Great replay of the very first WC final ?? 
(I can't wait to see it)


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Go the All Blacks! by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

Good luck, All Blacks.
In France, we says "Et que le meilleur gagne" :horse:


Please. Say to your toilet paper press to stop insulting Equipe de France :bash:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Congrats Guys !!! :cheers:
> 
> 
> Ready for the Great replay of the very first WC final ??
> (I can't wait to see it)





Boriska said:


> Good luck, All Blacks.
> In France, we says "Et que le meilleur gagne" :horse:
> 
> 
> Please. Say to your toilet paper press to stop insulting Equipe de France :bash:


Thanks :colgate: ... this is a great outcome for myself because I support both the French and the All Blacks :cheers: As for our press, we have learned a long time ago to ignore them, we call it the "granny Herald" - they are idiots no matter what they report.

P.S. it was great to see all the foreign visitors (including the French) dressed in their National colours carrying NZ flags and painting All Blacks on their faces - the support we had was HUGE - a very nice gesture indeed 


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

Some pics taken in and around the City Centre on the 16th of October 2011, it was a beautiful day with lots of jovial people around. There was also 3 cruise ships in the harbour which added to the International flavour - enjoy the pics folks:

*PART 1*



16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

*PART 2*



16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

*PART 3*



16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

How are the french in the final ! Thats the worse thing about this world cup


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

CharlieP said:


> On the opening weekend, far more people will be at Premier League soccer than at the World Cup games!


No shit, there will be more Premier League games played on the opening weekend so it's natural that more people will attend.


----------



## the cure (Aug 1, 2011)

Darloeye said:


> How are the french in the final ! Thats the worse thing about this world cup


 
What you say makes honour to your own team mate...

you should be ashame...


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

the cure said:


> What you say makes honour to your own team mate...
> 
> you should be ashame...


uh....? They lost 2 games in the pool stages hno:


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

KiwiRob said:


> No shit, there will be more Premier League games played on the opening weekend so it's natural that more people will attend.


Only just (10 compared to 8).


----------



## thomasKing (Jun 5, 2008)

CharlieP said:


> It's going to be a hard act for England to follow, because, unlike the current tournament, rugby won't be the only show in town. On the opening weekend, far more people will be at Premier League soccer than at the World Cup games! Also, from what I saw, the opening ceremony saw the centre of Auckland full of people joining in the excitement - however the sheer size and scale of London will make that next to impossible, and there will be people in Trafalgar Square without the first clue that a World Cup is even happening...
> 
> I'm massively looking forward to it, and will go to as many games as I can manage, but I can't see it capturing the country's imagination in the way that the current RWC has...


Yes sure the matter of hosting the world´s most popular sports league may be an issue but I think you underestimate peoples ability to look beyond football.
Look at the 2005 ashes cricket. It ran into the football season and completly over-shadowed it to the point where reporters were seriously sitting at football games trying to follow the cricket. Ratings were phenomenal especially considering the lenghty nature of the game. 
How about Wimbledon. Most years include matches that rate considerably higher on tv than any club football game. 
Or rugby itself, where the annual six nations tournament with games over two months selling-out stadiums as big as anything with tv-ratings on a par with the top football games and of course the RWC, where England games in the KO-stage in a european time zone will basically out-rate anything.

Football is, of course, number one in england but the constant non-stop year-round neverending nature of the beast leaves room for the other recognised sports to make an impact with their greatest event and the RWC is a seriously great event


----------



## the cure (Aug 1, 2011)

Darloeye said:


> uh....? They lost 2 games in the pool stages hno:


 
So what? express yourself. England in 2003 was brilliant in the game?

France are New Zealand are the best historical team in the north and south hemisphere (with a draw with england). it is the third final for france in the world cup history and france was often better in the game than any other team...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Darloeye said:


> How are the french in the final ! Thats the worse thing about this world cup


Jealous sore loser !! 



How are the French in the final ? 

Well: 
1-Maybe because France brilliantly won against the England team in quarter-final !! :baeh3:

2-Maybe because the _other England team_ (aka Wales), in order not to lose a game, should better practice a little bit more its kickings during the training sessions, because one kick succeeded out of 5 or so in a WC semi-final is not what I would call an achievement ! Not to mention that this _other England team_ should better tell its captain to not try to hurt the opposing team's players with illegal and very dangerous tackles (sorry but I have no mercy toward this kind of tackles....just like Mr Rolland as well as the IRB apparently have no mercy either) ! :tongue:




















VIVE LA FRANCE !!! 

ALLEZ LES BLEUS !!!

AUX ARMES !!! 

:horse: :horse:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, I think It's time to quote my month-old post :bowtie:: 



parcdesprinces said:


> ----------
> 
> Four years ago.... :devil::
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy-i (Nov 25, 2009)

thomasKing said:


> Yes sure the matter of hosting the world´s most popular sports league may be an issue but I think you underestimate peoples ability to look beyond football.
> Look at the 2005 ashes cricket. It ran into the football season and completly over-shadowed it to the point where reporters were seriously sitting at football games trying to follow the cricket. Ratings were phenomenal especially considering the lenghty nature of the game.
> How about Wimbledon. Most years include matches that rate considerably higher on tv than any club football game.
> Or rugby itself, where the annual six nations tournament with games over two months selling-out stadiums as big as anything with tv-ratings on a par with the top football games and of course the RWC, *where England games in the KO-stage in a european time zone will basically out-rate anything.*
> ...


Except England football games in a European championships or euro time zone World cup!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

*Rich and famous flock to final*
NZ HERALD

Globe-trotting billionaire Richard Branson and his family - including socialite daughter Holly - are set to jet in by private plane tomorrow. The Virgin founder, worth more than $5 billion, will arrive just in time to host a sold out star-studded dinner to raise funds for Outward Bound. Holly, 29, is rumoured to be attending her father's dinner with her husband-to-be, shipbroker Fred Andrews. The Branson clan will also attend the World Cup final at Eden Park on Sunday.

Also set to attend Branson's fundraising dinner is Kiwi expat and former supermodel Rachel Hunter, who arrived from Los Angeles last week in time to support the All Black at the semifinals. Other well-known New Zealanders who are home to support the team at the final include America's Cup skipper Sir Russell Coutts and actor Martin Henderson. French President Nicolas Sarkozy was rumoured to be heading to Eden Park this weekend but his wife, Carla Bruni, is due to give birth any day, making his attendance less likely.

Last month, Prime Minister John Key said Mr Sarkozy might attend if there was an All Blacks versus France final. "You never know, you might find his Airbus A380 parked up at Auckland Airport. Nice plane, I'm told," Mr Key said. If Mr Sarkozy does make it to Auckland he would be hobnobbing with guests including British royals, prime ministers including John Key, Australia's Julia Gillard, Russia's Vladimir Putin and possibly Britain's David Cameron.

Other international stars have already touched down in Auckland - including Prince Albert II of Monaco and his new bride, Princess Charlene, who went to both last week's semifinals. It has been reported that beer magnate Charlene de Carvalho-Heinekin arrived last week for the last two weeks of knock-out matches. Hobbit star James Nesbitt said he would take a break from filming in Wellington to head up to Auckland to be at the final. Fellow Hobbit actor Orlando Bloom might also make his way to Eden Park after catching some of Australia's pool matches with supermodel wife Miranda Kerr earlier in the tournament.


----------



## thomasKing (Jun 5, 2008)

SYDNEY said:


> *Rich and famous flock to final*
> NZ HERALD
> 
> Globe-trotting billionaire Richard Branson and his family - including socialite daughter Holly - are set to jet in by private plane tomorrow. The Virgin founder, worth more than $5 billion, will arrive just in time to host a sold out star-studded dinner to raise funds for Outward Bound. Holly, 29, is rumoured to be attending her father's dinner with her husband-to-be, shipbroker Fred Andrews. The Branson clan will also attend the World Cup final at Eden Park on Sunday.
> ...


arh, dont make NZ seem so provincial as to truly to care whether some randomn model, millionaire or whatever prime minister might visit the place.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

A very nice gesture from the French :colgate:

*France happy to change colours as mark of thanks to NZ fans*

From: Herald Sun

New Zealand will play the World Cup final in their traditional all black strip despite France, who will be in white shirts, winning the toss for choice of colours ahead of Sunday's match at Eden Park. Historically, shirt colour never used to be an issue between the two countries with France wearing navy blue and New Zealand, this year's World Cup hosts, black. But the decision of France's US-based kit suppliers Nike to develop a darker blue shirt for the 2007 World Cup caused problems ahead of a quarter-final clash against New Zealand in Cardiff.

Eventually, after much debate, France played in blue and New Zealand an unfamiliar grey in a dramatic match the French won 20-18. Traditionally in rugby, unlike football, if there was a clash of colours between the two teams it was the home side who would change. Hence the sight of the All Blacks playing Tests against Scotland, whose first-choice colour is dark blue, in New Zealand while wearing white shirts.

But France team manager Jo Maso said Monday his side were happy to change as a mark of respect for "the welcome they'd received from the people of New Zealand, the faultless organisation of the tournament and the honour and pleasure of playing the 2011 Rugby World Cup final in the legendary stadium of Eden Park". After his side's semi-final win over Australia, All Blacks coach Graham Henry thanked Maso for the kind "gesture".


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

The France team lost 2 games in the pools stages and thus not the best team in the world cup. But England were shockingly bad against the france that is true. 

Come on *ALL BLACKS*


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Darloeye said:


> Come on *ALL BLACKS*


+1 :colgate:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

*Sales target met*
Thursday Oct 20, 2011
NZ HERALD

Rugby World Cup organisers have achieved their $268.5 million sales target - but the taxpayer remains $39 million out of pocket for the tournament. Tournament organiser Rugby New Zealand 2011 (RNZ 2011) today announced it had achieved its revenue target with two matches still to be played, with ticket sales today surpassing the $268.5m target set more than two years ago. RNZ 2011 chairman Brian Roche said sales this week had pushed revenue to $268.7m, with 87 per cent of available tickets to this weekends Australia v Wales bronze playoff and the All Blacks-France final.


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

SYDNEY said:


> +1 :colgate:


:cheers1:


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

D-2 :banana:










Good luck AB


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Le Chickens ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

*Visitor numbers surge by 26pc*
NZ HERALD
5:30 AM Saturday Oct 22, 2011

At least 80,000 international visitors hit our shores for the Rugby World Cup - in just the first half. Statistics New Zealand yesterday released September visitor arrival numbers, including those who said they were here for the World Cup. More than 27,000 residents of Australia, 11,000 from the United Kingdom, and 3000 each from the United States, South Africa and Ireland arrived during the month for the tournament. Argentina, Japan, Canada and Fiji also registered more than 1000 visitors each. The 74,400 World Cup arrivals pushed the total number of visitors during the month to 26 per cent higher than the same time last year.

Welsh visitor Neil Godfrey was among the crowds packing the Auckland waterfront yesterday. He said he had come for the rugby - but having now seen the country, he was determined to return. "When the IRB have gone away and the place has gone back to normal, I'll be bringing back my wife to visit. "It's brilliant. The people are fantastic and the country is lovely." Australian Courtney Talbot is a rare female World Cup visitor - 69 per cent are male - but is in the most common age group, 25 to 29. This is her first visit to New Zealand, and it is a short one - she arrived on Thursday and will be off again tomorrow. "But I definitely want to come back. It's beautiful. It's a beautiful city," Ms Talbot said.

Tournament boss Martin Snedden said attracting visitors to New Zealand was one of the key reasons for hosting the World Cup. "We have seen in the past six weeks that our overseas guests have added hugely to the colour and passion of our match-day crowds so these numbers bear out that they have certainly been here boots and all." Rugby World Cup tickets were sold to more than 100 countries, leading to estimates that New Zealand would get 95,000 tournament visitors. Meanwhile, Visa credit card figures showed the greatest surge of spending was by Irish and French visitors in September.

Australian visitors spent the greatest total, $13 million more than last year. But Irish spending grew 525 per cent, and French by 230 per cent. Vehicle rental and oil spending increased by more than 70 per cent compared with last year through visitors travelling around the country in cars and campervans, said Visa New Zealand country manager Sean Preston.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

*GO THE AB's !!!*


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Kevin_01 said:


>


:colgate: :cheers1:

Regardless of who wins I have had a great time with the French and thanks for making the RWC so memorable


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

*"Thank you, New Zealand" - Martin Snedden*

NZ HERALD
5:30 AM Saturday Oct 22, 2011


It's been a really tough last 12 months for New Zealand. The magnitude of the Christchurch disaster and the complexity of the road to recovery have knocked us all. Pike River added to our sadness. On top of that, the economic recession has lasted long and bitten deeper than any of us expected. We've grieved for those directly affected by these events and worried about our country's future. Rugby World Cup 2011 hasn't solved the problems but it has given us some fantastic relief at a time when we needed some form of escape. Our collective efforts have given us just cause to be proud of who we are and, most importantly, to start smiling again. The nation's morale has lifted.

Our thousands of guests have sensed our mood and responded brilliantly, adding rich colour and flavour to this celebration of our national game and our country. We owe them heaps. Maybe the All Blacks will win tomorrow, maybe they won't. I fervently hope they do but, regardless, New Zealand's hosting effort will be rightly regarded as a huge success. The key to that is how people genuinely embraced the notion that great hosting is about taking care of guests first and placing our own needs second. The atmosphere in every stadium has been magical. One day we would discover our Irish heritage, next day we'd become Welsh. What on earth would international TV viewers watching the Georgia versus Romania game have made of so many spectators at that match wearing red or yellow buckets on their heads?

Maybe we've been a bit crazy at times, but we were convincing enough at both Eden Park and Otago Stadium for Brian O'Driscoll to truly believe tens of thousands of Irishmen had made the long trek to New Zealand to support his team. The reality was that it was mostly us Kiwis who had taken his men to our hearts. Every community throughout New Zealand that's had responsibility for hosting a slice of the cup has done so selflessly and with great passion. The Real New Zealand Festival and the showcasing initiatives led by the NZ 2011 Office have been a great success, broadening our focus well beyond rugby to enable thousands of non-rugby Kiwis to enjoy and contribute to the tournament.

Let's celebrate the key role Auckland has played in encouraging people to embrace the tournament. There were some major issues on opening night but Rachael Dacy and her Auckland team have done a great job igniting a vibrant and united city that Aucklanders have long craved. The waterfront, the Fan Trail to Eden Park, the street flags and bunting, the wonderful school projects, all of these and much more helped enormously give this event its mojo. Some said the "stadium of 4 million" concept was fanciful, unachievable. Thankfully, most Kiwis preferred to take up our challenge. The success of this event truly belongs to the people of New Zealand. Our heartfelt thanks to all of you. New Zealand's triumph is rightfully yours to savour.


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Fingers crossed, but I'm a bit pessimistic about the result of the today's game...

Anyway.....

ALLEZ LES BLEUS !!! :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Let's go France !!! *

And good luck All Blacks.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats All Blacks !!





Anyway, I am proud of what the XV de France did during this game. (bravo les petits !)


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Whate a shame on the referee ! Always the same fault on rucks and 0 penalty ! hno:

Congrats all blacks.


----------



## the cure (Aug 1, 2011)

Was so close..

Congrats to the kiwi, they made a good world cup...


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Great Game, Great Win ! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Gadiri said:


> Whate a shame on the referee ! Always the same fault on rucks and 0 penalty ! hno:
> 
> Congrats all blacks.


Thought the same thing. Both teams would have made worthy winners.

Congratulations New Zealand.

France you were brave in defeat, I really feel for you.

Thankyou New Zealand and France for making a really entertaining Final.:cheers:


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

France has shown that it is present in major events, not Mr. Joubert. The players gave everything, absolutely everything, thank you. 

Congratulations AB for this beautiful world cup.


----------



## Findecan (Jul 22, 2010)

Beautiful match!
Now I hope your newspapers will revise what they said during all the competition about the french team. I think they have shown on this match what they really were.

Congratulations to the All Blacks, you deserve it since all this time. Celebrate it well and see you in England in 2015 :cheers:


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Have seen the game in Denmark, lot of kiwis. They were so sure to win at the beginning of the game, then a little bit less, then at the end they looked as if they had stolen the game.

Though they probably deserve the title based on what they have shown for the last four years.

The french win the final of courage, of the heart. They were HUGE ! Bravo les petits !


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations. 

I know that the referee was the 16th All Black in the pitch but in all the tournament, you were the winners.  And you disurb the Webb Ellis trophy.

But in our mind, we won the final...


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

Congratulations, All Blacks. Damn, it was close this time :bash:


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

The france team are the ONLY TEAM IN RUGBY WORLD CUP HISTORY TO LOSE 3 GAMES ONE OF THEM WAS IN THE FINAL !


----------



## the cure (Aug 1, 2011)

Darloeye said:


> The france team are the ONLY TEAM IN RUGBY WORLD CUP HISTORY TO LOSE 3 GAMES ONE OF THEM WAS IN THE FINAL !


Thanks for your contribution Darloye, thats what we should remember...hno:


ENGLAND IS THE ONLY TEAM WHO LOST AGAINST THE TEAM WHO LOST THREE GAMES IN THE WORLD CUP (Wales too actually but they were 14)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Thierry Dusautoir best player of the year by IRB. Congratulations*










Best team : NZ
Best coach : Graham Henry


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

the cure said:


> ENGLAND IS THE ONLY TEAM WHO LOST AGAINST THE TEAM WHO LOST THREE GAMES IN THE WORLD CUP (Wales too actually but they were 14)


Canada too, actually. And Japan.


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes Saying they should not of been their


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

WOW ! What a party !!!! it has taken me two days to recover and I feel absolutely drained and relieved :cheers: The French gave us a run for our money - well played France and nearly caused NZ a couple of heart attacks 

Thanks for all the well wishes and it has been said that we will host the RWC again but who knows when. Now we can return to normal and get on with rebuilding Christchurch, transforming Auckland and The Hobbit


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

New Zealand Herald is the shame .


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats to NZ, but the referee made a bad penalty call towards the ending, when the french team was about to make, at least, a drop goal (in fact, they were about to make a try, considering they were dominating the whole NZ squad). 

And oh, this referee was in all of the NZ knock-out games. I`m not saying NZ didn`t deserve the tittle, i`m saying in this particular game, France deserved most.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

*10,000 Eden Park seats bound for London*

SCOOP 05:00 26/10/2011

Less than 24 hours after the All Blacks beat France on Sunday to win the Rugby World Cup, Eden Park's temporary seating was already being dismantled for a new home in London. The 10,000 seats, provided by an international events company, will host fans at London's Olympics next year. The seats, which were new when erected at Eden Park, ensured the venue had a capacity of 60,000 - an IRB requirement for stadia hosting major World Cup matches. Eden Park hosted 11 games during the tournament including both semis, the bronze match between Wales and Australia, and the weekend's nail-biting final.

General manager of sales and marketing Tracy Morgan says deconstruction of the seats, which began on Monday, will be complete by mid-December. She says there are no plans to extend permanent seating in Eden Park. "The capacity of the park is appropriate for the events we normally stage. Rugby World Cup was a unique event." She says the intention from the outset was that the seating would continue on to London. In the lead up to the tournament $240 million was spent upgrading Eden Park and increasing its seating capacity from 47,500 to 50,000. The next major event to be hosted by Eden Park will be when the Phoenix plays Adelaide United on November 19. It will be the first time the Wellington football team has played at the stadium.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

A great video of the final in Auckland - NZ sure knows how to throw a party. I am the All Blacks Marie Antoinette at 2:28 minutes ... enjoy :colgate:


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice rack.


----------

